# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 23/02/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بثنائية تراوري ..المريخ يتصدر الدوري الممتاز بالفوز علي الامل عطبرة

اعتلي المريخ صدارة دوري سوداني الممتاز  اليوم عقب فوزه علي الامل عطبرة بهدفين دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتهم اليوم بأم درمان أحرزهما المالي تراوري في اللقاء المقدم من الاسبوع التاسع بعد مباراة متكافئة من الطرفين شهدت اثارة وندية طيلة فتراتها .. تقدم المالي تراوري بالهدف الاول للمريخ في الشوط الاول واضاف ذات اللاعب الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 76 من ركلة جزاء ليتصدر المالي قائمة الهدافين برصيد 6 أهداف.. بهذه النتيجة ينفرد المريخ بالصدارة برصيد 22 نقطة فيما يتجمد الامل في 10 نقاط.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الأمل يشكو المريخ ويطعن في قانونية مشاركة النعسان ولجنة الحالات الطارئة تنظر الشكوى الثلاثاءسار الأمل عطبرة على خطى أهلي الخرطوم وتقدم بشكوى رسمية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم طاعناً في عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعب المريخ خالد النعسان في مباراة الفريقين التي جرت مساء الاثنين وكسبها الأحمر بثنائية نظيفة، وكان الأهلي تقدم ايضاً بشكوى للاتحاد طاعناً في عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب نفسه في مباراة المريخ والأهلي التي انتهت بتفوق الأحمر بهدفين نظيفين ايضاً، ويتوقع ان تعقد لجنة الحالات الطارئة اجتماعاً ظهر الثلاثاء للنظر في شكوتي الأهلي والأمل ضد المريخ حيث تفيد المتابعات أن الاتحاد العام سيرفض الشكوتين واعتبار المريخ فائزاً في المباراتين بعد أن اعتمد تسجيل اللاعب بصفة رسمية في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية الماضية قادماً من نادي الأمير البحراوي.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*نجوم الامل يشتبكون مع مشجع مريخي
كفرووتر / الخرطوم /اشتبك عددا من نجوم الامل عطبرة الذين تم ابعادهم من قائمة الـــــــــ(18) لاعبا عقب نهاية مباراتهم ضد المريخ مع مشجع مريخي وكاد ان يتطور الامر لضرب بالايدي عقب تجمهر عددا من المشجعين لولا تدخل العقلاء
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*

اوكراه يتذمر من جديد لجلوسه على مقاعد البدلاء أمام الأمل

برغم نجاحه في احراز هدفين لفريقه في أول مباراة له في الموسم الجديد مع المريخ في شباك مريخ كوستي الا ان الغاني اوكراه ظل بعد ذلك بعيداً عن المشاركة مع الفريق في التشكيل الأساسي حيث تفيد المتابعات ان اللاعب دخل في مشادات مع مدربه البلجيكي لوك ايمال الأمر الذي ادى لابتعاده عن الظهور مع الفريق في المباريات الأخيرة الأمر الذي تكرر مجدداً في مباراة الأمل برغم ان اللاعب كان يجري عمليات الاحماء منذ انطلاقة الشوط الثاني تأهباً للمشاركة الا أن المدير الفني دفع بالثلاثي مجدي عبد اللطيف وصابر عطرون وعبده جابر وأبعد اوكراه من خياراته في المباراة.
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صباحك ورد أحمر ماجد
صباح الانتصارات
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

نجوم الامل يشتبكون مع مشجع مريخي
كفرووتر / الخرطوم /اشتبك عددا من نجوم الامل عطبرة الذين تم ابعادهم من قائمة الـــــــــ(18) لاعبا عقب نهاية مباراتهم ضد المريخ مع مشجع مريخي وكاد ان يتطور الامر لضرب بالايدي عقب تجمهر عددا من المشجعين لولا تدخل العقلاء



ديل لو ما نزلو درجه الاولى ما بنرتاح شوفوا فى عطبره ح يسوا شنوا كان امس الجمهور يجلدهم باللعيبه
*

----------


## mub25

*دول رئيسهم جمال حسن سعيد اكبر جلفوطي, واحقد من الكاردنال
ناس الامل شغلهم ده كله ممنهج
شوف مباراة الامس دى مباراة كرة قدم ولا مصارعة
اى لاعب بيترك الكورة وبيدخل فى جسم اللاعب
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*سار الأمل عطبرة على خطى أهلي الخرطوم وتقدم بشكوى رسمية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم طاعناً في عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعب المريخ خالد النعسان في مباراة الفريقين التي جرت مساء الاثنين وكسبها الأحمر بثنائية نظيفة، وكان الأهلي تقدم ايضاً بشكوى للاتحاد طاعناً في عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب نفسه في مباراة المريخ والأهلي التي انتهت بتفوق الأحمر بهدفين نظيفين ايضاً، ويتوقع ان تعقد لجنة الحالات الطارئة اجتماعاً ظهر الثلاثاء للنظر في شكوتي الأهلي والأمل ضد المريخ حيث تفيد المتابعات أن الاتحاد العام سيرفض الشكوتين واعتبار المريخ فائزاً في المباراتين بعد أن اعتمد تسجيل اللاعب بصفة رسمية في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية الماضية قادماً من نادي الأمير البحراوي.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اكد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ان عدم وضوح موقف الهلال والمريخ من السوبر السوداني بمدينة جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية تسبب في تعذر قيامها في الموعد المحدد الجديد .. وكشف الاتحاد العام ان الناديين لم يعلنا الموافقة النهائية علي المشاركة في المباراة حتي اللحظة بالرغم من الاعلان عن قيامها قبل فترة طويلة.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أعرب الباقر كوكو المدير الفني للأمل عطبرة عن رضائه على المردود الذي قدمه فريقه امام المريخ برغم الخسارة بهدفين نظيفين وقال ان الفريق قدم مباراة جيدة برغم أنها كانت أمام فريق كبير يلعب على أرضه وأمام أنصاره وأضاف: كنا نعلم تماما أن المريخ فريق كبير وله باع طويل في المباريات وله مكانته، فخضنا المباراة باحترام كبير. اللاعبون أدّوا جزءًا كبيرًا في الجانب الدفاعي، وتراجع بذلك أداء الوسط، وقد كانت هجماتنا خجوله، وحركتنا كانت ضعيفة رغم أننا حاولنا تحريك الأطراف وتحسر الباقر على فقدانه لخدمات المهاجم الغاني ايزاكال وقال: فقدنا مهاجمنا إيزيكل الغاني البارع في الكرات العالية وكنا بحوجة له في المباراة، والمباراة أرضت طموحاتنا قليلاً وقدمنا كرة قدم محترمة، ولكن التوفيق لم يحالف فريقنا ونأمل في أن نفوز في المباريات القادمة.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أبدى البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ سعادته بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه على الامل برغم أن الأداء لم يكن بالشكل المطلوب لكنه انتقد التحكيم بعنف وقال انه حرم فريقه من ركلتي جزاء صحيحتين وقال ايمال في المؤتمر الصحفي: الفريق يسير في الطريق السليم، ومن الجيد إلى الآن لم تستقبل شباك الحارس جمال سالم أي هدف، ونفذ اللاعبون تكتيكات التحرك بشكل جيد” واعتبر المدرب أن تأجيل مباراة الفريق أمام الخرطوم الوطني، أمر جيد للتعامل مع إصابات اللاعبين وتجهيز لاعبينا بشكل أفضل وأرجع المدرب البلجيكي، تأخر أداء المريخ في الشوط الثاني إلى الإرهاق، وخاصة اللاعب تراوري، وختم بأن الفريق بمزيد التركيز أمام المرمى سوف يكون جاهزا لخوض اول مباراة له في دوري الأبطال امام واري وولفز النيجيري.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا على الاضافة ... ناس الامل ديل تمادوا فى الحقاره لذا لابد من التصدى بقوة
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*عناوين الصحف المريخية
 .
 صحيفة الصدى
 .
 المريخ يكسر عناد الفهود بثنائية مالية ويستعد لصراع الصدارة امام الخرطوم بثلاث تجارب
 مدرب الأمل : تراوري مهاجم مرعب وبارع في اللعب علي أخطاء المنافسين
 جماهير المريخ تندد بفشل التحكيم وتحتج علي موقف الأتحاد من ألوك
 البلجيكي ينتقد التحكيم بشدة
 الهلال يغادر الي كنانة صباح اليوم ويتجه لكوستي غدا
 طارق العشري : لن أقبل بأي تدخل إداري في الشأن الفني
 .
 صحيفة الزعيم
 .
 الجهات المسئولة ترشح 12 شخصية لتأمين مستقبل الإدارة المريخية
 الزعيم يعبر الأمل بثنائية ويتربع علي الصدارة بجدارة وفضيحه جديدة لحكام صلاح
 المريخ يحسم أمر المعسكر الخارجي ويخوض ثلاث تجارب اعدادية ولجنة العضوية تعجل بالإنتخابات
 الامانه العامة تؤكد حسم ملف ألوك
 ونسي يتحرك لإستقطاب الدعم
 شباب المريخ يكسب الجريف
 .
 صحيفة الزاوية
 .
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ ﺗﻮﺍﻟﻴﺎ ﻭﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
 ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻝ : ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺮﻧﺎ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻝ : ﻟﻢ ﻧﺘﺄﺛﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﻴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﺄﺟﻴﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻓﺮﺣﻨﻲ
 ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺧﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺑﺮ :
 ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻃﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺖ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻫﺮﻭﺏ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ
 ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ : ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻫﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺑﺮ
 ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ مشارﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻙ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺗﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻫﻴﺐ ﻳﻬﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﻜﻮﺳﺘﻲ
 ﻭﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﻱ : ﺳﻨﻬﺰ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﻌﺬﺭﺍﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻐﺮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻳﻜﺮﺭ ﺷﻜﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻳﻨﺎﺷﺪ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وكفىاسماعيل حسن
نلقاها من وين ولا وين !!* قبل أن يجف مداد المقالة التي سطرناها قبل أيام وعدّدنا فيها أشكال الظلم والترصد اللذين ظل يتعرض لهما المريخ من الاتحاد العام وبعض لجانه المساعدة طوال المواسم الماضية، إذا بجماهير المريخ في المدرجات تشتكي من مضايقة بعض أفراد الشرطة لها في مباريات فريقها..
* إي والله.. الشرطة التي من المفترض أن تكون في خدمة الشعب، يسيء لها ولرسالتها أفراد مغرضون يترصدون جماهير المريخ بأشكال مختلفة لا تليق بهم كرجال شرطة ..
* ولعلنا نذكر الأحداث السابقة التي كان بطلها ملازم في الشرطة وكادت تتسبب في كارثة لولا تدخل قائد القوة وتجاوبه مع رغبة الصفوة وتوجيهه العقلاني لجنوده بمغادرة الإستاد..
* في مباراة المريخ الأخيرة امام الأهلي الخرطومي تعرض الصفوة لمضايقة جديدة من بعض جنود الشرطة ، وعندما اشتكوا للملازم المسؤول عنهم كان تصرفه أغرب من تصرف جنوده.. وبشهادة خمسة أشخاص وجه إساءة شخصية لمشجع مريخي يعف القلم عن ذكرها..
* وهنا نرفع الأمر لمدير عام شرطة الخرطوم للتحقيق ومعاقبة هذا الملازم حتى يكون عظة وعبرة لكل ضابط أو جندي تسوّل له نفسه استغلال صفته القانونية في توجيه اساءات للآخرين وتشويه صورة الرسالة السامية للشرطة بسلوكيات وتصرفات لا تليق بأشخاص يفترض فيهم أن يكونوا في خدمة الآخرين لا في اذيتهم.. خاصة وأن الشرطة السودانية عموماً منذ نشأتها وحتى اليوم ، ظلت تضرب الامثال تلو الأمثال في السلوك القويم ، وفي أداء دورها تجاه المجتمع كما ينبغي، وعلى افضل ما يكون..
* ونقترح بعد معاقبة هذا الملازم أن يُراعى في اختيار الضباط المسؤولين عن حفظ الأمن في مباريات المريخ ، ألا تكون لهم علاقة بالرياضة ولا بمريخ هلال ..
* وإذا تعذر ذلك فليتم اختيار الضباط أصحاب الميول الحمراء لمباريات المريخ..
* ختاماً … نسأل سؤالين بريئين..
* الأول.. أليس غريباً أن يكون بطل الأحداث السابقة مع جمهور المريخ ملازماً وبطل الأحداث الأخيرة ملازماً أيضاً..
* الثاني.. لماذا تبدر هذه التصرفات في مباريات المريخ ولا تبدر في مباريات الهلال مثلاً?!!عالم الغرائب* المقالة أدناه منقولة من قروب مريخي بالوات ساب وهي بقلم المكاشفي محمد علي..
* تنتظم مجتمع المريخ هذه الأيام حالة سخط عارمة علي رئيس لجنة تسيير المريخ الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي بسبب ما أسماه الكثيرون الضبابية ، وعدم المقدرة علي توفير المال اللازم لمواجهة الاستحاقات التي تنتظر المريخ في مقبل الأيام..
* وتمضي الحملة لأكثر من ذلك وتستصحب معها ما وُصف من قبل بأنه معاناة النادي في توفير مبلغ تسفير الفريق للفاشر لأداء مباراتيه المقدمتين من الجولتين السابعة والثامنة لتلعبا في الجولتين الثالثة والرابعة ضد ناديي قمة الفاشر ، حتي انفرجت تلك الازمة باستئجار قوات الشرطة لاستاد المريخ لتخريج ضباط الكلية..
* هي معلومة لم يقل بها اي مسؤول أو صحفي، بل هكذا جاءت من اضابير النت ليبني عليها اصحاب الغرض حملاتهم العدائية..
* وعلي الرغم من أن المريخ يمضي حتى الآن بصورة طيبة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ، ويحقق النتائج الايجابية ، إلا أن الجميع يشكك لا يزال في مقدرته علي مواصلة انتصاراته بسبب ما يطلقون عليه النهج الإداري غير الراشد الذي يقوم على الضبابية واخفاء الحقائق وعدم الشفافية ، إضافة للأزمة المالية لدرجة تجعل البعض يتهم صراحة رئيس لجنة التسيير بالكذب وعدم المصداقية!!
* ويصل الشك إلى مرحلة عدم تصديق ما جاء بالصحف من سداد لرواتب اللاعبين وحوافز المباريات ومقدم عقد ايمال..
* إن ما يحدث الآن في مجتمع المريخ من تشكيك وانتقادات وهجوم قاس للجنة التسيير ورئيسها ونسي، ليس له ما يبرره.. ويفتقد المنطلق الذي يسنده .. فلو سلمنا جدلاً بأن ونسي ليس رجل المرحلة، وأنه يفتقر للمال والخبرة اللازمة لقيادة النادي ، فعلينا في المقابل أن نضع في الحسبان أن الرجل وأعضاء لجنته لن يستمروا أكثر من فترة تكليفهم ، إلا إذا ارادت الجمعية العمومية غير ذلك حال اقدم احدهم علي الترشح ورغب في الاستمرار..
* كما ان التشكيك في مقدرة اونسي على تهيئة الفريق للاستحقاقات المنتظرة تكذبة الوقائع ،.فاللجنة أوفت بمستحقات الأشهر الثلاثة المنصرمة.. واوفت بحوافز كل المباريات التي كسبها الفريق عدا آخر مباراة ، كما شرعت في استئجار شقق خاصة لأجانب الفريق.. فلم التشكيك في قدرتها على تكرار ما قامت به سابقاً??!!
* إن ما يجري الآن بمجتمع المريخ يمثل أمراً غريباً بحق وغير معلوم الدوافع والهدف!!
* وأعتقد أن الجميع ترسخت عنده حتمية بقاء الوالي إلى ما لا نهاية ، وبالتالي أصبح عقله الباطن يرفض مسأله التغيير فقط بصرف النظر عما يلازمه.. والا لما تغافلوا عمداً ما تقوم به لجنة ونسي من عمل وجهد كان يفترض أن يجد الانصاف??!!آخر السطور* لعلكم لاحظتم أنني منذ أن بدأ المريخ مشواره في الدوري الممتاز لم أتحدث عن اي مباراة من مبارياته ، ولم ادل باي رأي في شكله أو أدائه أو مستواه ، وذلك لقناعتي التامة بأن ذلك لن يكون منطقياً قبل سبع أو ثمان مباريات..
* عليه فسأعود غداً بإذن الله لمباراته أمس أمام الأمل العطبراوي بشيء من التحليل و(التفنيط)، مع تقديم بعض الآراء والملاحظات حول أداء بعض اللاعبين..
وكفى.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*استنكر مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الامل هتافات جماهير المريخ ضد لاعبي الامل في المباراة التي جمعت المريخ والامل مساء امس في الدوري الممتاز واضاف ان هدف المريخ الاول سبقته حالة تسلل كما ان الهدف الثاني جاء من ركلة جزاء مثيرة للجدل واضاف انهم تخوفوا كثيرا من التحكيم قبل المباراة وحدث ما كان متوقعاً ونحن غير راضون علي مستوي الحكام.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ منح اللاعبين الأساسيين راحة اليوم الثلاثاء على أن يعود الفريق للتدريبات غداً استعداداً للمواجهة الصعبة التي تنتظره امام الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة العاشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتقرر أن يخوض الفريق ثلاث تجارب ودية قبل مواجهة الخرطوم حيث يواجه رديفه غداً ويتبعها بتجربة ثانية في السادس والعشرين من هذا الشهر أمام بري على أن يختتم تجاربه الإعدادي في التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري أمام فريق لم يتم تحديده بعد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد وفراس وعزالدين على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري ينفرد بصدارة هدافي الدوري الممتاز


انفرد المالي تراوري مهاجم المريخ بصدارة هدافي النسخة 21 من مسابقة  الدوري الممتاز ووصل الى ستة أهداف على صدارة الهدافين وكان تراوري سجل  هدفين في شباك الامل في مباراة الفريق مساء الاثنين على ملعبه بامدرمان في  حين كان سجل ثنائية في شباك الرابطة وهدف في شباك مريخ الفاشر ومثله في  شباك أهلي الخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

 .جماهير المريخ تنفذ حملة كفاية 


 نفذت جماهير المريخ خلال مباراة الامل التي كسبها الفريق بهدفين , نفذت  حملة كفاية بسبب تحويل خطاب اللاعب الوك الى لجنة شئون اللاعبين وكتبت على  لافتات رفعتها اليوم يا اتحاد كفاية تعبنا الوك بالفيفا لاعبنا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
99% من حكام صلاح مشجعين هلالاب

• في حديثه بالأمس ذكر صلاح أحمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية لا توجد صحافة رياضية في السودان ..بل مجموعة من المشجعين المتعصبين.
• و أقول له ان 99% من الحكام مشجعين ينتمون انتماءً صارخاً للهلال و انت أولهم يا صلاح.
• الحديث عن ظلم متعمد من الحكام للمريخ أمر غريب.. من اقوال صلاح.
• الم تصرح يا صلاح انت شخصياً بعد ادراتك لاحدى مباريات القمة وتعمد الحارس الهلالي احمد النور عرقلة مهاجم المريخ عبدالمحيد جعفر داخل منطقة الجزاء بعد ان تم عرض شريط المباراة بأنك لم تشاهد المخالفة …حقا أمر غريب.
• ألم يصرح كبيرهم الذي علمهم السحر عثمان احمد البشير بعد ان سدد لاعب المريخ عاطف القوز كرة صاروخية من ضربة ثابتة ولامسها حارس الهلال عوض حسب الرسول ورفض مع سبق الاصرار والترصد عدم احتساب الهدف, وقال قولته الشهيرة (انتو ما غالبين اثنين يعني عايزين تفرتقوا الهلال.
• حقاً أمر غريب يا صلاح وما حسبتها صاح.
• عثمان احمد البشير ..الطاهر محمد عثمان …صلاح احمد محمد صالح ….الفاضل أبوشنب …عصام عبداللطيف ..ازهري الطيب.. شمس المعارف بخيت.. أحمد النجومي ..المارشال ..احمد دوكة.. بدر الدين عبدالقادر.. احمد يعقوب .. هاشم ادم.. احمد خضر.. معتز عبدالباسط ..المعز احمد …صديق الطريفي..الفاضل عبدالعاطي..احمد عيسى..كمال برو.. شانتير.. والقائمة تطول للأسف.
• للمعلومية يا صلاح.. سيحة لم يسعى لايقاف الطاهر من فقرة الامبراطور ..بل ابتعد الطاهر لخلافات بينه وإدارة التلفزيون.
• صلاح.. كتبت في الصدى..وسيرد عليك سيحة في الصدى وليس في التلفزيون من واقع ان الزمن مخصص للجمهور الذي يتابع فقرة الامبراطور بنسبة مشاهدة عالية.. وليس للرد عليك يا صلاح.
• اما بخصوص الاعتماد في التحليل على قناة النيلين من قبل سيحة.. فالمعلومات تؤكد باستعانتكم بشرائط قناة النيلين لاخطاء الحكام.
• فكيف تحللون لأنفسكم وتحرمون ذلك على سيحة.. زول النصيحة؟
• ونحن أيضاً نرفع الأكف ونبتهل للمولى عز وجل ان يحقق أمنيتك و تتم اقالتك من منصبك…وان تكون آخر فترة لك في لجنة التحكيم المركزية.
• ففي عهدك شهد المريخ اسوأ وأقصى درجات الظلم من حكامك.. بينما الشهد والتسهيلات للازرق.
• في عهدك يا صلاح شهدنا دموع لاعبي الأندية الأخرى في مبارياتهم أمام الهلال.. وآخرها في مباراة الأهلي شندي.
• وقالت الأندية كلمتها.. العدل يسود في المباريات أمام المريخ …والظلم أمام الهلال.
• كل الفرق التي واجهت الهلال في الممتاز حتى الآن جارت بالشكوى من ظلم التحكيم.. هلال كادوقلي ..الاهلي مدني(ضربتي جزاء) والاهلي شندي.
• فهل كل ذلك صدفة؟ ولماذا في مباريات الهلال تحديدا؟
استقيل يا صلاح اليوم قبل الغد.. خيرا لنا ولك..عسى ان ينصلح أمر التحكيم.
صدى ثان
• توقعت هيئة الأرصاد الجوية ان تتأثر البلاد بمرور جبهة هوائية باردة مساء اليوم تؤدي الى انخفاض درجات الحرارة في معظم انحاء البلاد ليزداد نشاط الرياح الشمالية المثيرة للغبار والاتربة.
• وان الطقس سيعاود الاستقرار ابتداء من اليوم الاثنين وتقل حدة الموجة…والاجواء معتدلة مائلة للبرودة.
• وتزامن ذلك مع مباراة الزعيم اليوم امام العطبراوي.
• وحقاً المريخ يمنح الابداع وتهيئة الأجواء في كل مكان وزمان.
آخر الاصداء
• نكرم وفادة أهل حسن خليفة العطبراوي خارج الديار.
• وتزداد مساحات الكرم باهداف سودانية عاجية نيجيرية على نسق برازيلى في القلعة الحمراء.
• في عهد ايميل.. المريخ بمن حضر.
• لاعبو الزعيم من فندق ايوا الى الرد كاسل ومباشرة الى مرمى عاطف عبدالله وتكرار المشهد عدة مرات.
• المريخ واثق.. الأمل خائف..الوصيف مرعوب..لا مكان للمفاجآت.
• ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب 
معاذ ابومؤيد
حضره اثاره المدرجات وغاب الملعب مع الهواء

شفوتنا الليله جو شفت وراء شفت كلهم سمعواالنداء والاستاد يادوبو نور من بدايه الدوري وحتي الان
جمهور يشرح العين مع انو لسه ناقص لكن الغايب عزره معاه
دايرين من هنا ولي قدام العدد يكون في زياده مش نقصان ماعايزين نفرات تاني 
شفتو الفرق كيف اتلميتو ودعمتو النادي بالحضور والمال !!!
الناس تخلي الانتقاد الان عشان المركب عايزه الهدوء 
عارفين الريس ومساعدنو تعبانين لكن هانت والجمعيه العموميه قربت نتكاتف  عشان نمشي لي قدام ونعدي من وسط الزحام ونلاقي الطاسه الضائعه 
عشان المركب ماشه للغريق والالتفاف مطلوب والغريق دا البطوله الافريقيه ودي بطوله النفس الطويل يعني علي مراحل 
والتفافنا حاليا حيعبر بينا فتره مجلس التسيير...
ونكون في البطوله الافريقيه قطعنا شوط واتاهلنا للمجموعات
خلونا نعدي الموجه بالحضور والتشجيع
وامس قلنا الحضور حيغطي علي السلبيات والاخطاء
وكان لنا مااردنا حضور يفرح حضور يشرح والشفوت كانو في الميعاد والسلبيات اختفت 
ثلاثه نقاط جات واخواتها حيجو بس خليكم قريبين
طالما في نقاط نحمد الله قاعدين في الصداره
نخلي الانتقاد حبه واللاعبين بشر لو ماحسو في استقرار اداري حيكونو في قلق عشان كدة نعزرهم حبه 
الافريقيه الشهر الجاي يعني نبرف ليها من اسه 
والعرس بيكون عندو قيدومه وحفلاتنا تدور من اسه عشان العرس يكون كااارب
نحن علينا التشجيع ونجيه المكان
يعني يرضيكم شكل الاستاد
ولا شكل النجيله
ولاالبيئة المحيطه بالاستاد
خلونا نتكاتف جايين علينا ضيوف 
نكرمهم في الميدان وبره الميدان 
واللاعب زاتو لو شاف اهتمامنا بالاستاد وحس بالامان مننا اكيد حيدينا خلاصه خبرتو
وامير كمال خير مثال حاسي انو من الجمهور قبل يكون لاعب زول حاسي بالامان منكم 
والله اتمنينا يرتدى الكابتنيه علي طول زول قلبو حار وقبل دا كلو واحد من  الشفوت شكلو كان بيدخل مباريات المريخ زمان اتعلم الشفتنه من شفوت المدرجات
شعار المرحله الجايه امير كمال كابتن للفريق عشان الغريق قدام محتاجين شفت زيو حاسي بنبض الجماهير
كابتن الفريق عايزنو شفت من الشفوت
ختاما........
نحن علي المدرج ونتفرج ومباراه امبارح اعادت لينا مدرجنا المسلوب بامر لجنه  التسيير امبارح مدرج يفتح النفس لكن عايزنو لي قدام يفتح الشهيه للاعبين

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

استنكر مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الامل هتافات جماهير المريخ ضد لاعبي الامل في المباراة التي جمعت المريخ والامل مساء امس في الدوري الممتاز واضاف ان هدف المريخ الاول سبقته حالة تسلل كما ان الهدف الثاني جاء من ركلة جزاء مثيرة للجدل واضاف انهم تخوفوا كثيرا من التحكيم قبل المباراة وحدث ما كان متوقعاً ونحن غير راضون علي مستوي الحكام.





الزول ده متخيل نفسه رئيس نادى قمة بجد ولا شنو يا اخى روح هو انت ذاتك مشجع صفرابى ليس الا ... لو البلد فيها قوانين كان الليلة بتعلب فى دورى عطبره ... ارعى بقيدك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: استقبال طيب للبلجيكي امس :: 

كان ظهور البلجيكي لوك ايمال فى مباراة الامس بمثابة تأكيد على مدي جدية  وإلتزام الرجل بكلمته حيث اكد انه كان يحتاج للمغادرة الى بلاده لمده 48  ساعة فقط ليتمكن من تجديد جوازه ثم العودة ، عدد من المشككين اكدوا ان  المدرب يخطط للهروب من ناديه ليكون حضورة فى الوقت الذي قطعة ابلغ رد لهم.
جماهير المريخ المتابعه لمباراة الامس قدمت التحية لمدربها و حيته على التزامه و جديته.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرر  الجهاز الفني للمريخ منح اللاعبين الأساسيين راحة اليوم الثلاثاء على أن  يعود الفريق للتدريبات غداً استعداداً للمواجهة الصعبة التي تنتظره امام  الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة العاشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتقرر أن يخوض  الفريق ثلاث تجارب ودية قبل مواجهة الخرطوم حيث يواجه رديفه غداً ويتبعها  بتجربة ثانية في السادس والعشرين من هذا الشهر أمام بري على أن يختتم  تجاربه الإعدادي في التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري أمام فريق لم يتم  تحديده بعد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات المريخ المتبقيه في الدوره الاوليâ­گ
* الإثنين 29 فبراير يلاقي الخرطوم الوطني بالخرطوم.
* الخميس 3 مارس يلاقي النسور بالخرطوم.
* الأحد 6 مارس يستضيف الأهلي عطبرة.
* الجمعة 11 مارس ذهاب دور ال32 خارج السودان.
* الجمعة 18 مارس إياب دور ال32 بأمدرمان.
* الثلاثاء 29 مارس يلاقي هلال الأبيض بالأبيض.
* السبت 2 أبريل يلاقي هلال الجبال بكادوقلي.
* الجمعة 8 أبريل (احتمال ذهاب دور ال16).
* الأربعاء 13 أبريل يستضيف مريخ نيالا.
* الثلاثاء 19 أبريل (احتمال إياب دور ال16).
* الأحد 24 أبريل يستضيف أهلي مدني.
* الخميس 28 أبريل يلاقي أهلي شندي بشندي.
* الأحد 1 مايو يلاقي الهلال باستاد الهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﺸﺘﺮﻁ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﻗﻢ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ ﻻﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﻮﻙ
-
-
ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻁ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﻗﻢ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻙ .
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﺑﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺷﺌﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﻙ ﻟﻦ
ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺣﺼﻮﻟﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ
ﺻﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﺑﻴﻲ .. ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻭﻗﻒ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ
ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻤﻴﻦ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻘﻢ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺘﻬﻢ
ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺨﺮﺍﺝ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
المريخ يخوض ثلاث تجارب قبل الصدام مع الخرطوم
.
قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ منح اللاعبين الأساسيين راحة اليوم الثلاثاء على  أن يعود الفريق للتدريبات غداً استعداداً للمواجهة الصعبة التي تنتظره امام  الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة العاشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتقرر أن يخوض  الفريق ثلاث تجارب ودية قبل مواجهة الخرطوم حيث يواجه رديفه غداً ويتبعها  بتجربة ثانية في السادس والعشرين من هذا الشهر أمام بري على أن يختتم  تجاربه الإعدادي في التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري أمام فريق لم يتم  تحديده بعد  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﺷﻜﺎﻭﻯ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ

ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﺷﻜﻮﺗﻲ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻄﻌﻦ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﺮ ،ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﺗﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻛﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﺑﻌﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻔﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺎﻭﻗﺔ ، ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﺸﺒﺎﺏ  .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• مانشستر يونايتد يخفف ضغوط الدوري بالفوز على شروزبوري
• نابولي يفشل في استعادة القمة بالسقوط في فخ التعادل مع ميلان
• ماريو جوميز يعيد بشكتاش لصدارة الدوري التركي 
• الإتحاد الإسباني يحدد ملعب أتلتيكو مدريد مكاناً لنهائي كأس ملك إسبانيا
• مانشستر يونايتد يرصد مبلغًا ضخمًا لضم الجابوني أوباميانج مهاجم دورتموند
• دورتموند يفقد خدمات لاعبه اليوناني سوكراتيس 3 أسابيع بسبب الاصابة
• هنري يحذر برشلونة من أوزيل قبل مواجهة ارسنال 
• فينجر مدرب الارسنال يحذر لاعبيه من الغباء أمام برشلونة
• لاتسيو يحقق أرباحاً كبيرة من انتقال أندرسون لمانشستر يونايتد
• الاتحاد الألماني يتجه لتوقيع عقوبة مشددة على مدرب ليفركوزن
• ديشامب يؤكد صعوبة عودة بنزيمة للمنتخب الفرنسي
• ماينز الالماني يعلن استمرار هايدل مديرا للكرة حتى الصيف المقبل
• هيتسفيلد يخشى على بايرن ميونيخ من دفاعه أمام يوفنتوس
• قرعة كوبا أمريكا تضع الأرجنتين وتشيلي في صدام جديد بدور المجموعات
• المجموعة الأولى: امريكا - باراجواي - كوستاريكا - كولومبيا
• المجموعة الثانية: الأرجنتين - بوليفيا - بنما - تشيلي
• المجموعة الثالثة: البرازيل - هياتي - بيرو - الإكوادور
• المجموعة الرابعة: المكسيك - أوروجواي - جامايكا - فنزويلا
• مدربو تشيلي وبوليفيا وبنما يتوقعون صعوبة المجموعة مع الأرجنتين
• مانشستر سيتي واثق من بقاء أجويرو حتى الاعتزال
• إنفانتينو واثق من نصف أصوات قارة افريقيا في انتخابات رئاسة الفيفا
• الإيفواري أورييه يطلب العفو من باريس سان جيرمان
• راكيتيتش عن الأرسنال: فريق متكامل.. وهدفنا ضمان التأهل
• نادي كولون الألماني يعلن ضم ماركو هوجر من شالكه
• البرازيلي رونالدو: أشجع نابولي للفوز بلقب الدوري الإيطالي
• الفيفا يوقف عضو سابق باللجنة التنفيذية ثلاثة أشهر
• 10 ملايين استرليتي تمنع مانشستر يونايتد من إقالة فان جال في الوقت الحالي
• دونجا يثق في مشاركة نيمار بكوبا أمريكا والأولمبياد
• رئيس التنفيذي لنادي بايرن ميونيخ : التعادل مع يوفنتوس نتيجة إيجابية
• مدرب تشيلي: بنما وبوليفيا لا يقلان خطورة عن الأرجنتين
• الولايات المتحدة تهزم كندا في التصفيات الأولمبية لكرة القدم للسيدات
• مدرب الأرجنتين: لا يجب ان يكون ميسي المنقذ دائما
• القرار النهائي لإعادة مباراة اتحاد جدة والقادسية خلال يومين
• لخويا يفتتح مشواره الآسيوي بمواجهة ذوب أهن الإيراني بالدوحة
• الزمالك يتخطى الاتحاد السكندري بصعوبة في الدوري المصري
• الزمالك المصري يستقر على الاسكتلندي ماكليش مديرا فنيا

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :


â—„ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 8 :

• الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) أهلي الخرطوم الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - دور الـ 16 :

• يوفنتوس - إيطاليا (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• آرسنال - إنجلترا (-- : --) برشلونة - أسبانيا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال اسيا - المجموعات :

• جيونبك - كوريا الجنوبية (-- : --) طوكيو - اليابان الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

• هيروشيما - اليابان (-- : --) شاندونغ ليونينغ - الصين الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

• لوكوموتيف - أوزبكستان (-- : --) الاتحاد - السعودية الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

• بيكامكس - فيتنام (-- : --) جيانغسو سونينغ - الصين الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• بوريرام يونايتد - تايلاند (-- : --) سيئول - كوريا الجنوبية الساعة: 14:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

• سباهان اصفهان - إيران (-- : --) النصر - الإمارات الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

• لخويا - قطر (-- : --) ذوب آهن اصفهان - إيران الساعة: 18:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

• النصر - السعودية (-- : --) بونيودكور - أوزبكستان الساعة: 20:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الجزائري - الأسبوع 21 :

• مولودية بجاية (-- : --) إتحاد العاصمة الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: الكأس 1 HD

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 7 :

• المصري البورسعيدي (-- : --) الأهلي الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: نايل للرياضة

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 8 :

• النيل شندي (0 : 3) هلال كادوقلي
• المريخ (2 : 0) الأمل عطبرة

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي - دور الـ 16 :

• شوروسبري تاون (0 : 3) مانشستر يونايتد

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 26 :

• نابولي (1 : 1) ميلان

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري البرتغالي - الأسبوع 22 :

• سبورتينج لشبونة (2 : 0) بوافيستا

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 7 :

• الزمالك (2 : 1) الاتحاد السكندري

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإكسبريس يهزم هلال الأبيض

فاز الأهلي عطبرة على هلال الأبيض بهدف دون رد مساء اليوم في ملعب عطبرة لحساب الجولة الثانية عشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسجل مصعب جبارة هدف فريق في الدقيقة “26” من الشوط وحافظ عليه أصحاب الأرض لنهاية اللقاء ليرفع الإكسبريس رصيده إلى “12” نقطة وتوقف هلال الأبيض في “11”


الأسود تفاجئ النيل شندي بثلاثية

فاز هلال كادوقلي على النيل شندي “0/3” مساء اليوم على ملعب شندي في لقاء لحساب الجولة الثامنة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ورفع الإسود رصيد النقاط إلى “13” فيما توقف النيل في “7” نقاط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفوز على الأمل.. وكادقلي يواصل مفاجآته بالدوري السوداني




كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

 واصل المريخ سلسلة انتصاراته ببطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز، وذلك بعد فوزه السابع الذي حققه مساء الإثنين بملعبه في أم درمان على ضيفه الأمل بنتيجة 2-0 في الأسبوع التاسع.



وواصل الفريق الأحمر صدارته للمسابقة، بينما تحققت مفاجآت في النتائج في مباراتين بكل من عطبرة وشندي.

أحرز المالي مامادو تراوري للمريخ في الدقيقتين 24، و75 من ركلة جزاء.

وظهر في تشكيل المريخ لأول مرة هذا الموسم لاعب الوسط رمضان عجب بعد تعافيه من الإصابة، وغاب عن تشكيله كل من علاء الدين يوسف وعنكبة.

وحصل المريخ على من الركنيات في الدقائق الأولى وسدد له الغاني كوفي مرتين.

وسيطر المريخ على المباراة بفضل امتلاكه للكرة وتحركات لاعبيه ولكنه لم يظهر شخصية فنية مميزة، ورغم ذلك فإن المريخ كان الأخطر ولكنه مهاجميه ولاعبي الوسط مثل كوفي وخالد النعسان وتراوري ورمضان عجب لم يستغلوا ضعف قلب دفاع الأمل، حيث أضاع تراوري فرصة مؤكدة حين انفرد المرمى ولكنه سدد بشكل ضعيف.

ونجح المريخ في ترجمة سيطرته بالهدف الأول عن طريق المالي تراوري الذي أودع كرة كوفي الأرضية المعكوسة داخل الست ياردات بسهولة في المرمى في الدقيقة 24.

وأضاع الخزين فرصة مؤكدة وهو في مواجهة حارس مرمى المريخ جمال سالم في الدقيقة 29 ولكنه سدد كرة ضعيفة.

وفي الدقائق العشر الآخيرة نشط فريق الأمل بقيادة لاعب وسطه حماد بكري، بينما لعب هجوم المريخ بإستهتار وأنانية مفرطة خاصة المهاجم تراوري.

 وفي الشوط الثاني دخل عبدة جابر والمدافع صابر عطرون في المريخ بديلين لكل من كوفي وأحمد عبد الله ضفر، بينما دخل في الأمل كل من المدافع السماني ودياكيتيه الحسن العاجي.

وظهر المريخ بمظهر مرتبك عكس الأمل الذي بدأ يلعب بتركيز وبتوازن كبير في الآداء.

ولكن على عكس مجريات اللعب أعاد أفضل لاعبي الأمل حماد بكري كرة قصيرة لحارس المرمى فلحق بها تراوري وإصطدم بالحارس, ليحتسب الحكم المساعد ركلة جزاء اجتج عليها لاعبو الامل، ولكن تراوري نفذ بنجاح محرزاً هدفه السادس في البطولة متصدرا الهدافين.


وبمدينة شندي شمال السودان سقط النيل على ملعبه بنتيجة 0-3 من ضيفه هلال كادقلي، أحرز أحمد الفاضل هدف وهدفين للنيجيري جيمي أولاجو، ورفع الفريق رصيده إلى 13 نقطة وهو الفوز الرابع للفريق بالبطولة وتجمد النيل عند 7 نقاط.

أما بمدينة عطبرة شمال السودان ايضا فقد وصل الأهلي عطبرة إلى 12 نقطة بعد فوزه الأهم على ضيفه القوي هلال الأبيض بهدف دون رد، وتوقف هلال الابيض عند 11 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: الأداء لم يكن ممتازًا لكننا في الطريق الصحيح



كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

اعترف البلجيكي لوك إيمَل، المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني، أن أداء الفريق لم يكن ممتازًا أمام الأمل رغم فوزه بالمباراة، لكن الفريق يسير بشكل جيد، مشيدًا بأداء حارس المرمى الأوغندي جمال سالم، راضيًا عن أداء الظهير الأيسر مصعب عمر.

وكان المريخ فاز بملعبه على الأمل مساء الإثنين، بهدفين دون رد، أحرزهما المالي مامادو تراوري.

وقال لوك إيمل، بعد المباراة في مؤتمر صحفي حضره "": "الفريق يسير في الطريق السليم، ومن الجيد إلى الآن لم تستقبل شباك الحارس جمال سالم أي هدف، ونفذ اللاعبون تكتيكات التحرك بشكل جيد".

واعتبر المدرب أن تأجيل مباراة الفريق أمام الخرطوم الوطني، أمر جيد للتعامل مع إصابات اللاعبين وتجهيز لاعبينا بشكل أفضل.

وأرجع المدرب البلجيكي، تأخر أداء المريخ في الشوط الثاني إلى الإرهاق، وخاصة اللاعب تراوري، وختم بأن الفريق بمزيد التركيز أمام المرمى سوف يكون جاهزا لخوض غمار البطولة الإفريقية.

أما مدرب الأمل الباقر كوكو السوداني، فقال في تصريح ل"": "كنا نعلم تماما أن المريخ فريق كبير وله باع طويل في المباريات وله مكانته، فخضنا المباراة باحترام كبير. اللاعبون أدّوا جزءًا كبيرًا في الجانب الدفاعي، وتراجع بذلك أداء الوسط، وقد كانت هجماتنا خجوله، وحركتنا كانت ضعيفة رغم أننا حاولنا تحريك الأطراف".

وأضاف مدرب الأمل السوداني: "فقدنا مهاجمنا إيزيكل الغاني البارع في الكرات العالية وكنا بحوجة له في المباراة، والمباراة أرضت طموحاتنا قليلاً وقدمنا كرة قدم محترمة، ولكن التوفيق لم يحالف فريقنا ونأمل في أن نفوز في المباريات القادمة".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"ديربي" العاصمة السودانية يتجدد بين الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي





كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يتجدد مساء الثلاثاء على إستاد حليم - شداد في العاصمة السودانية، ديربي مدينة الخرطوم والذي يجمع بين الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي الخرطوم، ضمن الاسبوع الثامن من بطولة السودان لكرة القدم.

وتمثل المباراة للخرطوم المتصدر بمشاركة المريخ ولكل منهما 19 نقطة قبل لقاء المريخ مع الأمل مساء الإثنين، إختباراً حقيقياً قبل سفره ليوغندا لمواجهة مضيفه فريق فيلا فى اياب الدور التمهيدي لكأس الاتحاد الافريقي عصر يوم 26 فبراير/شباط الجاري، في العاصمة كمبالا.

فريق الخرطوم الوطني يسعى لتحقيق نقاط المباراة كاملة، لطمأنة جمهوره على قدرته للعودة ببطاقة التأهل الى الدور الأول في كأس الاتحاد.

الأهلى يدخل المباراة وهو فى المركز التاسع بـ8 نقاط وتعرض للخسارة أمام المريخ في آخر مبارياته بهدفين دون رد، ويتطلع لإلحاق الهزيمة الأولى بالخرطوم هذا الموسم.

وقال المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني كويسي أبياه في تصريح لـ"": "المباراة لن تكون سهلة لأنها ديربي وتحتاج إلى تركيز عال، رغم أنه لدينا إصابات، لكننا سنبذل أقصى جهد للفوز، وسوف نقاتل".

أما عاطف خالد لاعب وسط الخرطوم الوطني، فقال أن الفريق يستهدف مواصلة الإنتصارت أمام الأهلي الخرطوم، وأشار اللاعب إلى ان الفوز في 6 مباريات سابقة على التوالي تفرض على الفريق أن يكون أيضا على قدر التحدي في لقاء الثلاثاء لخطف الفوز السابع على التوالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام: مشاركة الوك تتوقف على الرقم الوطني



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اكد محي الدين عبد التام ان الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم اقر بصحة تسجيل اللاعب الوك بعد خطاب الفيفا وقال ان مشاركة اللاعب تتوقف فقط على الرقم الوطني مبينا ان المريخ حسم كافة الامور و وسيظر اللاعب مع ناديه المريخ خلال المباريات المقبلة و ان مشاركته ستفيد المريخ خاصة ان اللاعب يمثل قيمة فنية كبيرة في المريخ بعد قناعة المدرب بقدراته الفنية و البدنية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على ذمة عالم النجوم ..المريخ كوستي يحول مباراته ضد الهلال للدويم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
فجر مريخ كوستي مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل قبل مباراته ضد الهلال الخرطوم بعد ان قرر نقل مبارات المقرر لها الاربعاء من استاد كوستي الى مدينة الدويم و حسب عالم النجوم فان ادارة نادي المريخ قررت نقل المباراة بناء على رغبة الادارة الفنية و كان المريخ كوستي قد كسب آخر مباراة له ضد الاهلي شندي برباعية مقابل هدفين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حوافز كبيرة لنجوم مريخ كوستي في مباراتهم ضد الهلال

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 رصد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ كوستي بقيادة يوسف ابوحميد و احمد محمد عيسي و محمد على مصطفى و عثمان فضل الله , رصد حوافز ضخمة للاعبي الفريق في حالة فوزهم على الهلال في مباراة الغد و مواصلة العروض القوية ضد اندية الممتاز و كان مجلس الرهيب قد إجتمع مع اللاعبين عقب المران الذي اجراه الفريق امس بحضورأعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري واولاغو ينفردان بصدارة الهدافين

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 انفرد اللاعبين تراوري مهاجم المريخ و جيمي اولاغو مهاجم هلال كادوقلي بصدارة هدافي مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بستة اهداف لكل لاعب بعد ان احرز كليهما هدفين في مباراة فريقيهما اليوم ضد النيل شندي و الامل عطبرة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) تكشف عن تغيير طاقم تحكيم مباراة قبل ساعات من بدايتها بالممتاز

كشفت (كورة سودانية) الدقيقة ان هناك طاقم تحكيم كان من المقرر ادارة مباراة هامة بالدوري الممتاز تم تغييره بطاقم آخر قبل ساعات من انطلاقة المباراة .. وعلمت المتابعات احد طرفي المباراة علم بتلك الخطوة وهدد بتصعيد الامر ردا لتغيير الطاقم .. (كورة سودانية) من جانبها ستتابع تطورات هذه القضية في الساعات القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف
فوز مطلوب وصدارة مستحقة ولكن!

في ثامن مبارياته في دوري سوداني الممتاز لهذا الموسم فاز الزعيم بملعبه على الفهود بهدفي القناص المالي تراوري على مدار الشوطين ليغرد وحيدا في الصدارة بعد وصوله إلى النقطة الثانية والعشرين .
âک† لم يقدم المريخ في مباراة الأمس ما يطمئن به  الأنصار حيث ظهر لاعبوه بعيدين تماما عن مستواهم المعهود ولم يلعب بإسلوب لعب واضح ومنظم خاصة خط الوسط  الذي بدأ مفككا ويبدو أنه تأثر كثيرا بالغيابات العديدة لعناصره على غرار سالمون وعلاء الدين وراجي بداعي الإصابة  وأوكرا الذي أجلسه المدرب على دكة البدلاء .
âک† الملاحظ الجيد يجد أن خط الوسط شهد تغييرا كبيرا في العناصر وذلك بمشاركة مجموعة تلعب لأول مرة مع بعضها البعض وهم ( عمر ، ابراهومة ، رمضان ، كوفي ) عمر بخيت هو الوحيد الذي ظل مشاركا وبإستمرار في تشكيلة لوك منذ بداية الموسم وبالنسبة لإبراهومة فهو متقطع المشاركات أما الثنائي رمضان وكوفي فالأول تعتبر هذه المباراة هي الثانية له هذا الموسم والثاني كان حبيسا لدكة البدلاء ولم يلعب إلا لماما ومما تقدم يتبين لنا السبب الذي أدي إلى قلة فعالية وسط الفرقة الحمراء وهو عدم الإنسجام بين من دفع بهم البلجيكي لأرضية الميدان .
âک†كما أنه بدا واضحا من تحركات النجوم أن هنالك نقص بائن في عنصر اللياقة البدنية وذلك يعود لعمل المعد البدني الذي يتحمل وزر إنخفاض عامل اللياقة لدى اللاعبين خاصة الذين إبتعدوا عن المشاركة لفترة طويلة وكان عليه تجهيزهم بطريقة خاصة ليقوموا بالواجب وسد النقص الحاصل بسبب الظروف .
âک† أن ينتصر الفريق ويحافظ على صدارته للمنافسة في ظل الظروف الآنية فإنه عمل يستحقون عليه الإشادة والثناء .
âک† كما توقعنا فقد دخل الأمل لقاء الأمس مشحونا وظهر ذلك بوضوح في الألعاب العنيفة التي مارسها لاعبوه ضد نجوم الأحمر حيث تسبب ذلك في إصابة أكثر من لاعب مريخي مثل رمضان وكوفي وأمير ومصعب وكذلك في كثرة الإحتجاجات على قرارات الحكم بدون أدنى داعي يعكس الشد العصبي الذي تملك لاعبي الفهود الذين جاءوا مطالبين كالعادة بتحقيق الفوز وتقديمه هدية للحلفاء ولكن خاب مسعاهم .
âک† توتر فاق حد المعقول بكثير ظهر على مدرب الفهود وهو يصرخ بطريقة هيستيرية في لاعبيه ويكاد يسقط مع كل حالة ويحتج بعنف مبالغ فيه على كل مخالفة لصالح أو ضد الفهود ولا ندري ماذا كانت تعني له هذه المباراة والدوافع التي تجعله يستميت فيها لهذه الدرجة .
âک† من حق المدير الفني للأمل أن يسعى لتحقيق الفوز لأن ذلك من صميم واجباته تجاه الأمل لكن لماذا لم يبدي ذات الحرص في مبارياته السابقة لأنه حتى إذا فاز بالأمس فهي مباراة واحدة لن تجعله يفوز بالدوري اللهم إلا إذا كان للفوز أبعاد أخرى .
âک† تبقى الصدارة حمراء لا تبارح مكانها بفعل النجاعة الهجومية للمريخ بفعل تنامي الحس التهديفي لعناصر مقدمته الأمامية خاصة المالي تراوري العائد بشهية مفتوحة  بعد توقف دام لنصف عام وهو الآن يتصدر قائمة الهدافين بنصف دستة أهداف بالإضافة إلى عنكبة والعقرب الذين غابا عن مباراة الأمس للإصابة.
âک† لجملة من الأسباب المتمثلة في الإصابات والمسائل المالية العالقة والظروف الراهنة الغير خافية على أحد يظل الفوز مكسب كبير حتى وإن لم يأتي مصحوبا بأداء جيد لأنه وقياسا على الوضع الحالي فإنه ليس بالإمكان أفضل مما كان .

âک…âک… نقاط قصيرة âک…âک…
âک† أمير الدفاع ، علي جعفر ، عمر بخيت ، كوفي وتراوري كانوا أفضل لاعبي الأحمر في لقاء الأمس .
âک†  على إدارة النادي أن تولي ملف الإصابات الأهمية اللازمة لإعادة المصابين للخدمة لأن الفترة القادمة صعبة جدا والفريق في حوجة ماسة لخدمات جميع نجومه .
âک† تحويل ملف لاعب المريخ ألوك لإحدى لجان إتحاد الكرة بعد وصول خطاب من الفيفا يؤكد صحة إنتقاله للأحمر هو دليل على تبييت النية من الإتحاد للدخول مع المريخ في مشاكل والذي لا يعلمه سدنة الإتحاد أن معاداة الأحمرسيكون لها ما بعدها لأن عهد السكوت على الظلم قد ذهب إلى غير رجعة ولم يعد المريخ مستعدا لأخذ مثقال ذرة من حقوقه وهذا للعلم والتذكير وخلافه .
âک† ألا يكفي لوبي الإتحاد ظلما للمريخ ان يعيدوا البرمجة لخدمة أغراضهم الخاصة، ألا يكفيهم صيانتهم لملعب النقعة بعد مباراتي المريخ عليه ليكون جاهزا لمباريات الآخرين .
âک† ألا يكفي أن يضربوا الطناش عن ملف شيبوب ليواصوا الإستهداف عبر قضية ألوك التي حسمتها أعلى سلطة لكرة القدم في العالم .
âک† إنهم قوم إستمرأوا الظلم وساروا يعيشون عليه .
âک† دولة الظلم ساعة ودولة الحق إلى قيام الساعة.

âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رغم التوترات التى سادت داخل  الملعب  خلال مباراة المريخ والامل  لكن   الروح الرياضى كان  حاضرة عقب النهاية  وفى الصور  يظهر مدرب الامل الباقر  كوكو  معانفا على جعفر مدافع المريخ  ومتبادلا  للحديث  مع الجمهور



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجهة نظر فنية 
نادر الداني
فوز مستحق رغم النقص والظروف!


حقق المريخ فوزاً غالياً وثميناً على فريق الأمل العطبراوي بهدفين احرزهما المحترف الخطير تراوري على مدار الشوطين بعد مباراة قوية وجادة من الفريقين تميزت بالندية والحماس والعنف القانوني والغير قانوني خاصة من جانب الأمل والذي قاسم المريخ الندية والحماس والأداء الجيد بإمتلاك الكرة في وسط الملعب والقيام بطلعات هجومية من كرات قصيرة ممرحلة وتمريرات متقنة لكن عيب الأمل الوحيد تمثل في ختام الهجمة وعدم التعامل معها بصورة جيدة أمام مدافعي المريخ الذين احسنوا التعامل مع كل الهجمات العطبراوية خاصة امير كمال والمتألق علي جعفر في ابعاد كل الكرات الخطرة عن مرمى المريخ فيما لعب الحارس جمال سالم بيقظة وثبات وتركيز واخذ المواقع المتميزة في مرماه في الحصول على الكرة بثقة وثبات كبير لأن ميزة الحارس الجيد لا تتمثل فقط في ابعاد الكرات عن مرماه ولكنها تتمثل ايضا في الوقوف الجيد بين الثلاثة خشبات لتوقع تسديد الكرة في هذه الزوايا وبالفعل كان جمال سالم عند حسن الظن به رغم قلة الكرات الواصلة اليه الا انه تعامل معها بصورة احترافية كاملة.
* الشاهد أن فرقة الأمل قدمت خدمة كبيرة للمريخ من خلال الضغط على لاعبي المريخ وحرمانهم من الظهور امام جماهيرهم باسلوبهم المعروف في نقل الكرة وتمرحلها عن طريق التمرير الأرضي القصير والاستحواذ الدائم مع شن هجمات متتالية حيث لعب الأمل بأدوار ومهام متعددة اهمها ايقاف خط وسط المريخ وتخريب كل الخطط التي لعب بها البلجيكي ورسمها من اجل الوصول الى مرمى الأمل .
* لكن لاعبي المريخ استخدموا خبرتهم وطوعوها لتلعب دوراً كبيراً في تحقيق هذا الفوز من خلال الحلول الفردية التي استغلها تراوري المهاجم القناص في فرقة المريخ والذي يتمتع بعدة مميزات اهمها تشكيل الخطورة الدائمة والمهارة العالية في عمليات الاستلام والتمرير والمراوغة والعبور عبر المدافعين وكذلك التسديد القوي واللعب بالرأس مع التكوين الجسماني الجيد حيث استغل تراوري كل هذه المهارات في مصلحة الفريق فوجود تراوري في خط هجوم المريخ ساهم كثيراً في تراجع مدافعي الأمل وحرمانهم من اللعب مع عدم اعمال الزيادة العددية للضغط على لاعبي المريخ  وكذلك عمل ازعاج متواصل لخط دفاع الأمل .
* المريخ الذي دفع بجمال سالم في حراسة المرمى ثم امير كمال وعلي جعفر ومصعب عمر وضفر في خط الدفاع ثم عمر بخيت وابراهومة كمحاور بالإضافة الى وجود رمضان في الجانب الأيمن من خط الوسط وكوفي في الناحية اليسار مع تواجد النعسان وتراوري في خط الهجوم والملاحظ ان النعسان كان يلعب متاخراً وتحت تراوري مباشرة حيث لعب المريخ بخطة 4-4-1ـ1 بتواجد النعسان قبل تراوري لتمويل طرفي الوسط بالكرات البينية وهما رمضان وكوفي حيث لعبا دوراً كبيراً في التقدم ومساندة تراوري وتحريره من الرقابة اللصيقة لان المريخ التزم جانب التقدم عن طريق كوفي ورمضان مع وجود النعسان كراس للمثلث الهجومي المتقدم وتمويل تراوري بالكرات البينية ليصبح المريخ مهاجماً بأربعة لاعبين هم تراوري والنعسان وكوفي ورمضان عجب في حالة الاستحواذ والهجوم وعند الفقدان يتحول رمضان وكوفي لمساندة مصعب وضفر فيما يبقى عمر بخيت وابراهومة متاخرين مع الدفاع كمحاور في وسط الميدان.
رغم الندية والحماس القوي للاعبي المريخ لكن كانت هناك هنات واخطاء عديدة تمثلت في انخفاض مستوى ابراهومة في هذه المباراة مما يدعونا للاستغراب لاستمراريته حتى نهاية المباراة رغم انه لم يفعل شيء يذكر في خط الوسط .
• فقدان المريخ لعنكبة وبكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف وسالمون كان له دور كبير في امتلاك الامل لخط وسط المريخ حيث (تفسح) لاعبوا الأمل في خط الوسط وامتلكوا ذمامه بصورة دائمة خاصة في شوط اللعب الثاني لكن الشاهد أن الامل ورغم امتلاكه للكرة الا انه لم يشكل خطورة كبيرة على مرمى جمال سالم وكان المريخ هو الأقرب للفوز بهذه المباراة من خلال الطلعات الهجومية الخطيرة التي كان يقوم بها تراوري بالإضافة الى تمريرات النعسان للقادمين من الخلف وعلى الأطراف حيث شكلت طلعات كوفي في شوط اللعب الأول خطورة كبيرة على دفاعات الأمل في هذه الناحية وتمكن من احداها من لعب كرة عرضية ارضية فوجدها المتابع تراوري ووضعها في المرمى هدف اول للمريخ انتهى عليه الشوط الأول مع تحسن جيد في صفوف لاعبي المريخ وتهديهم  للمرمى بكرات سهلة لم يستغلها تراوري بصورة جيدة حيث اضاع اكثر من فرصة وهو في حالة انفراد بالمرمى .
• في شوط اللعب الثاني تحسن اداء الأمل كثيراً وتحرك لاعبوه وامتلك ناصية الملعب في اغلب الفترات ولكنه امتلاك بدون فائدة كما ذكرنا أعلاه حيث اعتمد المريخ على الإرسال الطويل لتراوري والنعسان مما جعل شكل الأمل يبدو هو الأفضل في هذا الشوط .
• الاصابات العديدة التي لحقت بفرقة المريخ كان لها دور كبير في ظهور الفريق بهذه الصورة الغير مقبولة لدى جماهيره لكن الاهم ان الفريق حقق الثلاثة نقاط وحصل عليها من واقع استثماره لعامل الخبرة في مثل هذه المباريات وتفوقه على لاعبي الامل بالمهارات الفردية العالية وهذا هو الفرق بين الفرق التي تضم الى صفوفها محترفين يصنعون الفارق ولهم خبرة وتمرس كبير يساعدهم على تحقيق الهدف المنشود لفرقهم وبين فرق الدوري الممتاز الاخرى .
• الامل لم يستكين للدفاع رغم أنه يلعب خارج أرضه وظل يبادل المريخ الهجمات وهذه الجراءة دفع الأمل ثمنها غالياً لأن أي فريق يلعب امام المريخ بطريقة هجومية ويحاول مبادلة المريخ في استاده وبين جماهيره الندية فان الأغلب والأعم أن دفاعاته تكون مكشوفة ويمكن المرور من خلالها وهذا ما استغله تراوري بإحداث خلخلة دفاعية وعمل طلعات هجومية كان لها خطورتها حيث تحرك كوفي كثيراً وتبادل المواقع مع رمضان عجب في الوسط المتقدم ، هذه الحركة الدائبة لكوفي ورمضان جعلت الأمل يتراجع في مرماه في اكثر من مناسبة لافتكاك الكرة وابعاد الخطر عن مرماه.
• تراوري رجع الى انانيته في بعض الاحيان حيث كان يمكن ان يمررها للزميل الذي يقف في وضع افضل للتسديد في المرمى .
• تجربة الأمل تعد من افضل التجارب للاعبي المريخ حيث استفاد منها بعض اللاعبين خاصة اللاعبين الغير جاهزين بدنياً  امثال ابراهومة وكوفي ورمضان عجب .
• وضح تماماً بان مصعب عمر كان متعب ومرهق للغاية وذلك من خلال كل الكرات التي وصلت اليه ولم يجد الدعم اللازم لتمرير الباص وعمل الون تو وتمثلت مشكلة مصعب دوماً في ايجاد اللاعب المساعد والذي يجعله يتقدم وفي معظم الحالات التي كان مصعب يجد فيها الدعم والمساندة فان كراته كانت تشكل خطورة على مرمى الأمل .
• الدخول في مثل هذه التجارب يدعم من تواجد بعض اللاعبين الذين لم تتاح لهم فرصة المشاركة في بقية المباريات وترفع من لياقتهم البدنية وتدفع بهم لرفع معدل لياقة المباريات التنافسية وهذا ما حدث لكوفي ورمضان والنعسان حيث من المنتظر ان يظهر هذا الثلاثي بلياقة بدنية عالية في مقبل المباريات .
• الحكم ارتكب عدة اخطاء في هذه المباراة من ضمنها ايقاف اكثر من عملية تسلل لا وجود لها إلا في خياله وهنا اقصد رجال الخطوط حيث اوضحت الاعادة التلفزيونية بانه لا وجود لتسلل في اكثر من مناسبة وكان يمكن ان تشكل خطورة كبيرة على مرمى الأمل .
• في اعتقادي بان امير كمال وعلي جعفر هما نجوم هذه المباراة بدون منازع بالإضافة الى المالي ممادو تراوري الذي ابدع من خلال احرازه لهدفين وفي تحركاته المزعجة لخط دفاع الامل.
• كوفي بدا في استعادة اراضيه ونتمنى ان يواصل المشاركة في بقية المباريات فالفريق يحتاجه بشدة في البطولة الافريقية والتي يجيد فيها كوفي الاداء الجيد .
• كذلك عاد رمضان بلياقة بدنية عالية ولعب بحماس وتحرك في كل شبر من الملعب وكان واضح بانه يرغب في التسجيل في مرمى الأمل لكنه لم يجد فرص عديدة كما كان يفعل في الماضي فيما انخفض أداؤه في شوط اللعب الثاني مما استدعى تبديله من قبل المدرب.
• اشرك البلجيكي عبده جابر وصابر عطرون وكان الأول ممتازاً في القيام بالأدوار الهجومية بعد دخوله وعكس كرة ارضية لم تجد المتابعة من النعسان وتراوري .
• تألق لاعبوا الأمل في السيطرة على خط الوسط في شوط اللعب الثاني ولكن دون فعالية تذكر ولم يشكلوا أي خطورة على مرمى جمال سالم وهذا يوضح الفرق الكبير في عملية التعامل مع المباراة بين لاعبي الامل ولاعبي المريخ والذين حسموا اللقاء لصالحهم بعد أداء حماسي كبير .
• ينتظر الجهاز الطبي للمريخ عمل كبير في محاولة لعلاج المصابين قبل المباراة الأفريقية والتي اقترب موعد أوانها وبالتالي فعلى الجهاز الطبي الإسراع في تأهيل اللاعبين المصابين وإذا تعذر اشراكهم في الممتاز فإنه يجب على إدارة المريخ البحث عن مباريات ودية لتاهيل المصابين والجالسين في دكة البدلاء حتى يتسنى لهؤلاء اللاعبون المشاركة مع الأحمر في الاستحقاقات الافريقية .
• أخيراً لا يمكننا مطالبة المدرب بالعرض الجميل في ظل الظروف الصحية والإصابات التي تعرض لها بعض اللاعبين المؤثرين في نتائج فرقة المريخ امثال علاء الدين يوسف وبكري المدينة وعنكبة وراجي عبد العاطي بالإضافة الى جابسون سالمون لان هذه الغيابات مؤثرة للغاية ويمكننا القول بأنه رغم الغياب والنقص في كل تلك المباريات لبعض اللاعبين المؤثرين إلا أن الفريق ظل محافظاً على انتصاراته في بطولة الدوري .
• هناك روح واصرار من لاعبي المريخ على كسب اللقاء بالإضافة الى الهمة العالية والتحركات الجيدة في كثير من الاحيان حيث وضح ذلك من خلال خبرة الفريق في الدفع بأي عددية مناسبة من اللاعبين في كل الخطوط لأن الاحمر لم يخسر حتى الأن أي مباراة مما يعد انجازاً كبيراً أي المحافظة على صدارة الممتاز رغم الظروف الإدارية والمالية والفنية والمتمثلة في ظروف الإصابات العديدة التي ألمت بلاعبي المريخ .
• على جماهير المريخ تشجيع اللاعبين وبث الحماس في صفوف اللاعبين والعائدين من الإصابة لأن التشجيع هو العنصر الوحيد الذي يدفع بمعنويات اللاعبين الى الأمام ويجعلهم يسعون لتحقيق الانتصارات داخل الميدان الاخضر.
• على اللاعب ابراهومة التخلص فوراً من العيوب التي ظلت تلازمه في بعض المباريات التي شارك فيها واهمها الاحتفاظ اللازم بالكرة مما يؤدي لتعقيدها بالإضافة الى عامل البطء الذي يلازم حركة هذا اللاعب مما يؤدي الى الاخلال بخطة المدرب فمعظم لاعبي الوسط الناجحين يتميزون بتمرير الكرة بسرعة للزميل مع أخذ الخانة وكسب المساحات داخل الملعب مع العلم بأن ابراهومة لاعب صغير السن ويرجى منه الكثير في مستقبل الأيام القادمات .
خالص الود لكم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يحسم شكاوى النعسان الاسبوع المقبل



ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
ينتظر ان يحسم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الاسبوع المقبل شكوتي اهلي  الخرطوم والأمل عطبرة الذي تقدم بطعن امس في اللاعب خالد النعسان مهاجم  المريخ المنتقل اليه من الامير ،يذكر ان الشكوى تتعلق بوجود كرتين للاعب  النعسان وبعمرين مختلفين باتحاد الخرطوم وايضا بالباوقة ، يذكر ان النعسان  يلعب ضمن المنتخب الوطني للشباب .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايجاز
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
صدارة مستحقة ولكن !

• تابعت اللقاء المهم الذي جمع المريخ بضيفه الامل العطبراوي عشية امس على ملعب القلعة الحمراء عبر قناة النيلين والتى كسبها الاحمر بهدفي المالي تراوري سجلهما على مدار شوطي اللقاء الذي جاء قويا ومثيراً .
• لوك ايمال دفع بوجوه جديدة في اللقاء بعد ان ابعدت الاصابات عدد من لاعبي الفريق مثل بكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف وعنكبة ومازن شمس الفلاح ولم يقصر من دفع بهم في مواجهة الامل .
• رغم الفوز الا ان مشكلة اضاعة الفرص السهلة امام مرمي الخصوم قد تواصلت ومنذ الدقائق الاولي اضاع المالي تراوري فرصتين وهو على انفراد بحارس الامل جمال فواز .
• كما توقع الكثيرون فقد جاء لاعبي الامل من اجل اعاقة لاعبي المريخ وظهر ذلك من خلال القوة المفرطة التى استعملها بعض لاعبيه في مواجهة لاعبي المريخ وكأن هناك تحفيز ينتظرهم في حالة اعاقة لاعبي المريخ .
• وكعادته ظل حافظ عبدالرحمن يتفرج على اسلوب العنف الذي انتهجه لاعبي الامل وحافظ هو نفسه الذي تجاهل من قبل احتساب الكثير من الحالات المستحقة للمريخ في عدد من المباريات .
• تراوري رغم تسجيله لهدفي فريقه الا ان اللاعب لايزال بعيدا عن مستواه المعروف خاصة وانه ظل يفشل في التسجيل من فرص سهلة وامام المرمي وتراوري يحتاج لعمل بدني كبير بجانب بعض التوجيهات من قبل الجهاز الفني .
• انتصار الزعيم جعله منفردا في الصدارة برصيد 15 نقطة وهذه الصدارة حتي يحافظ عليها الفريق فهي تتطلب عملا كبيرا من قبل الجهاز الفني واللاعبين بجانب قطاع الكرة فمواصلة الانتصارات وحصد النقاط هو المهم في المرحلة القادمة خاصة وان الدوري يقترب من الاسبوع السادس .
• ومباراة الفريق القادمة امام الخرطوم الوطني المنافس الابرز للزعيم في الوقت الحالي خاصة اذا لم يواصل حكام صلاح دعمهم وتقديم هداياهم للنادي المدلل ولكن ان بقي الامر على الملعب فأن الخرطوم هو المنافس الخطير للمريخ على بطولة النسخة الحالية من الدوري الممتاز .
برافوا شباب المريخ !
• بداية موفقة وجيدة لفريق شباب المريخ في استهلالية مبارياته في دوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم حيث استطاع الفريق ان يكسب مباراته الاولي امام الجريف بهدفين مقابل هدف .
• فريق شباب المريخ قدم مباراة كبيرة رغم النقص الذي يعاني منه الفريق بسبب الاصابات والجامعات ولكن نجح الثنائي المميز كابتن عادل امين وكابتن جندي نميري في قيادة الفريق حتي تحقق اول انتصار .
• وحقيقة فرق المريخ السنية تحتاج للدعم والمساندة من الجميع فهؤلاء يمثلون مستقبل الاحمر القريب والبعيد وتحية خاصة لقروبات ابناء المريخ من الجنسين وهم يجتهدون من اجل الدعم والمساهمة .
نقاط مؤجزة !
• جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الامل استنكر هتاف جماهير المريخ في مباراة امس الاول ضد الامل .
• وسيادته ظل صامتا من قبل وجماهير ناديه تسئ للاعبي المريخ ولقيادات ناديهم ولم ينتقد سلوك جماهيره .
• وجمال نفسه ظل يتفرج على حجارة جماهير ناديه وهي تنهمر على لاعبي المريخ واجهزتهم الفنية دون ان يتحدث.
• وجمال الامل كان شاهدا على الدماء التى سالت من رأس كروجر وقلق .
• على جمال ان يصمت وعليه ان يوجه اللوم لجماهير ناديه التى ظلت تجعل من مباريات المريخ حربا وعداوة .
• جمال عليه ان يحذر جماهير ناديه التى لم تقدر المريخ يوما واحدا والارشيف موجود .
• حكام صلاح لم يقصروا مع الهلال قبل مباراة الغد امام مريخ كوستي بعد ان تم طرد منتصر فرج الله .
• وتم طرد محسن وانذار 6 لاعبين سيدخلون مواجهة الغد بخوف كبير من ترصد الحكام .
• مريخ الفاشر النادي الذي احبه واشجعه بدون تردد بعد المريخ الاب يمر بظروف صعبة نتمني ان يتداركها .
• السلاطين سيواجهون يوم الخميس بعد غد هلال الفاشر في ديربي المدينة .
• وكل امنياتنا كسلاطين ان ينصر الله اخوان حسن كمال وعبدالرحمن ومشرف وعماد ووليد وبقية الكوكبة .
• التحية للمدرب الشاب والمريخي الغيور نايل وهو يحمل هم السلاطين رغم ظروفه العملية .
• الاف التهاني للحبيب الغالي المهندس مهيمن بمناسبة عقد قرانه وباسم مريخاب الفاشر نقول له ترليون مبروك .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقطات  من مباراة المريخ  والامل  باستاد المريخ  ضمن الاسبوع السابع من دورى سودانى الممتاز





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز الان : ــ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

عمود الامس


قلم في الساحة
مامون ابوشيبة
مباراة صعبة

* يخوض المريخ اليوم مباراة صعبة في مواجهة الأمل العطبرواي المعروف بوقفاته القوية أمام المريخ.. والأمل هو أكثر الفرق تعطيلاً للمريخ خارج العاصمة.
* الأمل يحتل المركز الخامس حالياً برصيد 10 نقاط من 6 مباريات ويأتي خلف المريخ والخرطوم الوطني والهلال وهلال الأبيض مما يعني إنه الأقرب لمجموعة الكبار..
* المريخ خاض 7 مباريات مع فرق أقل ترتيباً من الأمل وهي مريخ كوستي (الثاني عشر).. الرابطة (الرابع عشر).. هلال الفاشر (السابع عشر).. مريخ الفاشر (الحادي عشر).. الأمير (الثامن عشر).. نيل شندي (العاشر).. أهلي الخرطوم (التاسع).
* ويعاني المريخ من موجة من الإصابات وسط اللاعبين الأساسيين.. ويكفي إنه سيفقد اليوم ثنائي الهجوم السريع بكري المدينة وعنكبة.. إضافة إلى الخبرة علاء الدين يوسف وربما ضفر..
* ويعاني لاعبو المريخ من الإجهاد الذي فاقم من حدة الإصابات، فالمريخ هو الفريق الوحيد الذي ظل يلعب مباراتين كل أسبوع منذ إنطلاقة الدوري بدليل إنه يؤدي اليوم مباراته الثامنة خلال 27 يوماً فقط!! بينما لا يوجد أي فريق آخر لعب 8 مباريات!!
* والتحكيم بالطبع لن يكون في صالح المريخ، فقد اشتكى المريخ من التحكيم في أغلبية المباريات التي خاضها..
* وقد قلت إن المريخ سيواجه المتاعب إذا ظهر أحد الحكام: المعز أحمد ومعتز عبدالباسط (تمشيطية) ومحمود شانتير وحافظ عبدالغني والفاضل عبدالعاطي وعماد علوان والجيلاني أبوالحسن.. وغيرهم من الذين لم يظهروا بعد في مباريات المريخ، وأقول هذا لأن كل السوابق مع هؤلاء الحكام لم تكن في مصلحة المريخ.. ولأن لأغلبية هؤلاء الحكام مواقف استفاد منها الفريق الأزرق الذي لم يحدث أن تضرر منهم!!
* المعز أحمد معروف بعدم منح المريخ حقه في ركلات الجزاء وبقوة عين لا مثيل لها!! بينما لا يتردد في احتساب ركلة جزاء ضد المريخ! ومباراة أهلي الخرطوم في الموسم الفائت باستاد المريخ التي انتهت بالتعادل 2/2 خير دليل عندما رفض المعز احتساب ركلتي جزاء أوضح من الشمس للمريخ، بينما احتسب ركلة جزاء للأهلي لصالح وليد الشعلة لم تكن مقنعة.. ولا ننسى مباراة العلامة الكاملة مع أهلي الخرطوم أيام حسام البدري التي تجاهل فيها المعز ثلاث ركلات جزاء للمريخ.. يوم أن عقد حسام البدري مؤتمراً صحفياً وقال (الآن عرفت لماذا لا يفوز المريخ ببطولات الدوري الممتاز في السودان!!) ويقصد بالطبع إن الحكم المعز أحمد بالغ في تجاهل مخالفات الجزاء التي ترتكب مع لاعبي المريخ!! وكان المعز أحمد قد صرف ثلاث ركلات جزاء ارتكبت مع مصعب عمر وباسكال في الشوط الأول وقلق في الشوط الثاني.. ليخرج المريخ مهزوماً في المباراة!!
* ونذكر للمعز إدارته للقاء القمة في الدورة الأولى عام 2012م الذي كسبه الهلال بهدف بشة، ويومها تجاهل المعز (كعادته) احتساب مخالفة الجزاء التي ارتكبها لاعب الهلال وقتها علاء الدين يوسف عندما أخذ الكرة بيده داخل منطقة الجزاء والمعز على بعد خطوات منه!!
* ترى فيمن سيقدم الأمل شكواه ضد المريخ قبل بداية مباراة اليوم؟! فالعالم كله أصبح ضد المريخ..
صلاح أحمد محمد صالح
* اتحنا عبر صفحات هذه الصحيفة أمس للأخ صلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية ليدافع عن حكامه.. ويشن هجوماً لاذعاً على الصحافة الرياضية والصحفيين الذين وصفهم بالمشجعين.. وهددهم بالشكوى لرئاسة الجمهورية!!
* أولاً نود القول إن الأخ صلاح نعتبره من الأصدقاء فهو أخو أخوان وكسوداني ود بلد ما فيه كلام.. وعلاقتنا الخاصة معه علاقة أخوية ولكننا لن نجامله في شأن حكامه والتحكيم..
* ونحن كصحفيين لا نخفي الانتماء للأندية، والكل يعلم إن أغلبية الشعب السوداني ينقسم في الولاء لناديي القمة.. وحتى الأخ رئيس الجمهورية لا يخفي الإنتماء للهلال ولكن بحكم موقعه كراعي لكل الشعب السوداني لا يفرق بين الهلال والمريخ في المعاملة..
* الانتماء شيء فطري وليس عيباً.. وفي الدول من حولنا مثل السعودية يعلمون إن الإنتماء أصلاً موجود حتى وسط حكام الكرة ولهذا يحرصون على استجلاب حكام أجانب لإدارة المباريات بين فرق القمة فيما بينها..
* ومثلما قال صلاح أحمد صالح إن الصحفيين مجرد مشجعين كل منهم ينحاز لناديه.. نقول له بكل بساطة إن أغلبية الحكام مشجعين كل منهم ينحاز لناديه..
* والأخ صلاح نفسه معروف بأنه أزرق الهوى، وهذه المعلومة عرفناها من خلال إدارته للمباريات عندما كان حكماً وبتأكيد من بعض أصدقائنا الحكام المتقاعدين.. وأكبر واقعة جعلتنا نتيقن بأنه هلالي، عندما رفض احتساب مخالفة الجزاء الشهيرة التي ارتكبها حارس الهلال وقتها أحمد النور مع مهاجم المريخ عبدالمجيد جعفر في لقاء القمة في الدورة الأولى للدوري الممتاز 1997م الذي كسبه الهلال بهدف زاهر مركز.
* مخالفة الجزاء كانت أوضح من الشمس لكن صلاح تجاهلها وعندما استضافوه في برنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون بعد أيام من لقاء القمة وعرضوا عليه لقطة ركلة الجزاء اعترف بصحتها! وتعلل بتجاهلها لأن اللاعبين حجبوا عنه الرؤية داخل الملعب!!
* وقبل ذلك كنا نأخذ على الأخ صلاح إدارته للقاء قمة في الدوري العاصمي في مباراة جرت عصراً باستاد الخرطوم انتهت بالتعادل السلبي.. وفي تلك المباراة أحرز مهاجم الهلال وليم هدفاً وراية رجل الخط أنس إبراهيم كانت مرفوعة إلى عنان السماء، ولكن الأخ صلاح أطلق صافرته محتسباً الهدف ليهرول وليم ويحتفل بالهدف مع جماهير الهلال..!!
* ومع استمرار رفع راية الرجل المحترم أنس إبراهيم اضطر صلاح لإلغاء الهدف وإطلاق صافرة التسلل واحتساب ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للمريخ.. فهرول لاعبو الهلال تجاه أنس إبراهيم محتجين.. وهنا انتهز لاعبو المريخ الفرصة ولعبوا الركلة غير المباشرة وتقدموا نحو مرمى الهلال وكانوا على وشك إحراز هدف صحيح.. ولكن صلاح أطلق صافرة أخرى أوقفت هجمة المريخ! ثم اتجه نحو تجمهر لاعبي الهلال ليطلب منهم الرجوع لمنطقتهم.. ولكنه نجح بذكاء في إنقاذ الهلال من الهزيمة بالصافرة التي أوقفت هجمة المريخ!!
* تلك المباراة تسببت في هجمة إعلامية شرسة من قبل إعلام التهريج الأزرق ضد رجل الراية المحترم أنس إبراهيم تسببت في مضايقات للرجل حتى في مكان عمله فابتعد عن التحكيم بسبب الممارسة القذرة التي مورست ضده من قبل المتشنجين.. واللوم يقع على صلاح لأنه احتسب هدفاً دون مراعاة للراية المرفوعة من مساعده!
* نحن نتحدث هنا عن مباريات قمة، أما في المباريات التي كان يديرها الأخ صلاح للهلال في مواجهة الفرق الأخرى فنتركها..
* عندما جاء الأخ صلاح من منطقة الرهد (بلده) إلى مدينة الأبيض كان يقيم مع أقاربه، ومن الصدف إن منزل أقاربه بالأبيض كان يجاور منزل أولاد خالتي أبناء المرحوم مصطفى عبداللطيف بالحيطة! وهم يعرفون صلاح جيداً وهلاليته الصارخة منذ أيام البنك في الأبيض.. قبل أن ينقل البانكر صلاح إلى الخرطوم ويأتي ليعمل في جهاز التحكيم.. ويفرح ناس الطاهر محمد عثمان!!
* يا أخ صلاح الحكام أيضاً ينتمون للأندية عدا قلة لا تكاد تذكر.. والمصيبة إن أغلبية الحكام العاملين اليوم متهمون بمحاباة الأزرق ولا نعرف أي حكم اليوم مصنف بالميول المريخية منذ إعتزال الحكم عبدالرحمن درمة!!
* أما مقولتك الشهيرة (الحكم يخطئ ولا يظلم).. لا تدخل في عقولنا وإلا فقل لنا كيف تأتي كل أخطاء الحكمين المعز أحمد ومعتز عبدالباسط (تمشيطية) في مصلحة الهلال وضد مصلحة المريخ!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
حول مباراة المريخ والامل..

• كلما شاهدنا المريخ هذا الموسم يزداد مقدار القلق عندنا ، نعم يفوز ويكسب النقاط ولكن هناك شئ يختلف ، فشخصية المريخ لازالت مبهمة ولم نعد نشعر بالمتعة التي كنا نجدها في مباريات الزعيم .
• وعلي نفس النهج والصياغ أعلاه كسب المريخ بالامس ثلاثة نقاط مهمة أضافها الي رصيده بالفوز علي الامل عطبرة بهدفين دون مقابل ولكنه علي الرغم من ذلك لم يكن مقنعا ولا ممتعا .
• بدأ المريخ المباراة بشكل ممتاز استبشرنا به عودة الروح والعروض الجميلة ولكنه سرعان ما عاد للتشتت والضياع في نهاية الشوط الاول وكل الشوط الثاني الذي امتلكه تماما فريق الامل و قدم خلاله عرضا جميلا أرغم المريخ علي التراجع .
• استحواذ الامل علي الكرة أغلب فترات المباراة يعود لسببين : الأول نجاحه في امتلاك منطقة الوسط التي غاب عنها المريخ بالكامل والثاني لنجاح مدربه في قراءة الشوط الاول بالشكل السليم واعادة ترتيب اوراقه في شوط المدربين وهو مافشل فيه تماما مدرب المريخ .
• ظل اداء المريخ يتراجع دائما خلال الشوط الثاني وهو ما يشير بدون شك الي ضعف معدلات اللياقة عند اللاعبين أو ضعف المقدرات الفنية عند المدرب ونخاف أن يكون كل ذلك قد اجتمع في المريخ .
• الحُكم يكون في صالح المدرب دائما اذا استطاع أن يغير شكل الفريق الي الافضل في الشوط الثاني ، وهو مالم يحدث حتي الان بالنسبة لمدرب المريخ .
• نعرف ظروف النقص التي يمر بها الفريق بسبب الاصابات التي حرمته من عدد من لاعبيه الاساسيين مثل جابسون وبكري وعنكبة وراجي وعلاء الدين يوسف لكن علي الرغم من ذلك كنا نطمع في أفضل مما نشاهده .
• ونعرف كذلك أن عودة هؤلاء ستحسن من شكل الفريق وترفع المستوي ولكن المشوار الطويل في الدوري والبطولة الافريقية يحتم أن لا يتأثر الفريق بغياب الاساسين .
• بالامس كان خط الوسط هو الحلقة الأضعف في المريخ وكان واضحا تأثر ابراهومه من التوقف بسبب الاصابة ، كما أن عمر بخيت لم يظهر بالمستوي الذي ظهر به في المباريات السابقة ووقع في العديد من الاخطاء التي كاد احداها ان يتسبب في هز شباك الفريق بعد الكرة التي خطفت منه بسبب التراخي .
• علي جعفر كان مميزا علي غير عادته وأدي بمسؤلية كبيره وقد استحق اشاده الحضور ، وكما انتقدناه كثيرا عند الاخفاق لابد ان نشيد به ونحييه عند الاجادة فقط نتمني له الثبات علي ذات المستوي .
• ضفر كان واضحا انه يلعب تحت التخدير وربما جازف به المدرب لعدم ثقته في بديله عطرون الذي اضطر الي اقحامه بعد خروج ضفر الاضطراري ، لكن نري انه كان بالامكان ارجاع رمضان عجب للطرف اليمين واشراك اوكرا علي يمين الوسط أو حتي مجدي عبداللطيف .
• ويبقي السؤال المحير للجميع هو مستوي اللاعب صابر عطرون والمحترف الغاني كريم الحسن الذي اعلن ايميل صراحة ان كل الوطنيين افضل منه ، فمن الذي أوصي بتسجيل الاثنين في كشوفات المريخ .
• وعلي ذلك تنحصرالفـوائد التي خرج بها المريخ من فترة التسجيلات الاخيرة في ضم اللاعب خالد النعسان واعادة عنكبة من هلال الابيض بعد قطع فترة اعارته .
• الحكم كان متوسطا في اداءه وقد وقع في بعض الاخطاء حيث لم يحتسب ضربة جزاء نعتقد انها صحيحه للامل عندما لامست الكره يد امير كمال داخل الصندوق ومثلها للمريخ عندما أبعد مدافع الامل الكرة بيده من امام خالد النعسان .
• حتي ضربة الجزاء الصحيحة التي ارتكبها حارس مرمي الامل علي تراوري لم يحتسبها الا بعد اصرار المساعد الثاني الذي رفض خفض الراية وثبت علي موقفه حتي استجاب له الحكم .
• رئيس نادي الامل قال انه غير راض عن هتافات الجماهير ضد لاعبي فريقه ، ولا اعرف ماذا كان ينتظر مولانا من الجمهور بعد أن قذف أحد لاعبي الامل الكرة بقوة وفي وجهه بعد هدف المريخ الثاني .
• جمال حسن سعيد الذي لم يصدر منه صوت ادانة واحد بعد ان اعتدت جماهير فريقه علي لاعبي المريخ بعطبرة ورمتهم بالحجارة لم يرض عن مجرد هتاف من جماهير المريخ جاء كرد فعل علي سوء سلوك احد لاعبيه واستفزازه لهم .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) تتابع مباراة المريخ والأمل عطبرة بأم درمان بالدوري الممتاز بـ(الصور) 
 
 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
إضطراب الأداء و مستوى البدلاء..!!

×واصل المريخ سلسة انتصاراته في المنافسة المحلية، ذلك بفوزه على فرقة الأمل عطبرة بهدفين للآ شيء، سجلهما على مدار الشوطين كما هو معروف محترفه المالي مامادو تراوري، وعليه فإن الأحمر يمضي بثبات في البطولة المحلية من حيث النتائج، ذلك بوصوله للنقطة الثالثة والعشرين من رصيده حتى الان، بمعدل ست انتصارات وتعادل وحيد وهي محصلة أكثر من جيدة؛ لكن هل شكل الفريق مُقنع سنحاول الإجابة على ذلك السؤال بتروٍ.

×المريخ برغم نتائجه الجيدة إلاّ أنه لا يستند على شكل فني ثابت خلال مبارياته التي لعبها في المنافسة حتى اللحظة، وذلك يعود لعدة أسباب من بينها حداثة عهد الجهاز الفني الذي يحتاج للدخول في فورمة كرة القدم السودانية، ذلك بتعرفه على طبيعة اللاعبين وطبيعة المنافسة وطبيعة الأجواء المحيطة بها، والأمر لا يتوقف هنا فحسب إذ على الجهاز الفني أن يشكل وجهة نظره الخاصة حول الفريق وحول البطولة والمناخ المصاحب لها بشكلٍ عام، وعليه كذلك أن يبدي ردة الفعل التي تُحسن من مستويات فريقه ومظهره العام، ونجد أن ذلك الأمر لن يتأتى له في ظل الكم الهائل من الاصابات التي تقوده مجبراً على الدخول لكل مباراة بتوليفة جديدة.

×أيضاً من بين الأسباب التي أدت لتباين مستويات الفريق في المنافسة المحلية يتمثل في فقدان اللاعبين للإلتزام الوظيفي، ونجد أن المدير الفني هو الآخر يفتقد الصرامة المطلوبة فيما يتعلق بفرض الانضباط التكيتكي، برغم أن الخطة التي يلعب بها تستند على العمل الجماعي وذلك بالصعود والهبوط بمعدل واحد وتحرك واحد منظم لجميع العناصر، وهو ما يعرف بالكرة الشاملة والتي يكون خلالها قلب الدفاع آخر مهاجم وبالتالي يكون رأس الحربة هو أول مدافع، ما يجعل الفريق يبدو بمظهر فني مميز لا يفقد على إثره الكرة بسهولة ولكن هل تطبيق ذلك النهج جيد أو وسط على أقل تقدير؟!

×حال نظرنا لمستويات المريخ خلال المباريات الأخيرة، سنجد بأن الجهاز الفني وفي حالة واجهة المريخ نداً ضعيف المستوى الهجومي، يسمح لمدافعيه بالتقدم للأمام للاستفادة من الركنيات، ذلك بصعود قلبي الدفاع علي جعفر وأمير كمال في وقتٍ واحد، وبالتالي عودة مصعب وأي لاعب وسط قصير القامة لتشكيل ساتر دفاعي تحسباً للمرتدات، وتلك النقطة لم يسمح بها الجهاز الفني خلال جولتي الأمل عطبرة والأهلي الخرطومي، ما يفيد بأن المدرب يعلم عن كثب مدى فداحة أن يصعد قلبي الدفاع في ظل تميز الخصم بالهجوم السريع الذي يجيد الاحتفاظ بالكرة.

×أيضاً وخلال مباريات المريخ في الدوري تميز اللاعبين بتداخل الاختصاصات فيما بينهم، وقد يقول الجهاز الفني بأن التنويع والمرونة التكيتكية تقتضيان تبديل مراكز اللاعبين بصورة مستمرة للهروب من الرقابة وتشتيت تركيز الخصم ومدربه، وهو قول صحيح لكن هل صعود طرفي الملعب للهجوم في وقتٍ واحد يفيد مفهوم الجماعية بالفريق لحظة الفقدان؟.. وهل صعود لاعبي المحور للهجوم يوفر الساتر الدفاعي عند الفقدان والارتداد السريع؟.. هذه بعض الملاحظات الفنية التي تفيد بأن الجهاز الفني يترك حرية التعبير عن النفس متاحة لجميع اللاعبين ما يؤدي للهرجلة الأدائية التي شاهدها الجميع خلال مباريات الأحمر في البطولة المحلية.

×خلال مقال سابق ذكرت على هذه المساحة بان الخصم السابق ونعني أهلي الخرطوم قدم خدمة ممتازة للمدرب البلجيكي، ذلك بكشفه عن عدد اللاعبين الذين يفتكون الكرة من بين أقدام الخصم بلمسة واحدة، وهم على التوالي أمير كمال وعلاء يوسف وراجي ورمضان ونوعاً ما علي جعفر الذي يواصل التألق هذه الأيام، أصف لهم الغائب الحاضر جابسون سلمون.

×ونجد أن الاهلي قدم تلك الخدمة من خلال المهارة الكبيرة التي تميز عناصره الهجومية، والأمر نجده قد تكرر خلال جولة الأمس لكن بصورة عكسية وذلك من خلال ظهور التأثيرالواضح لغياب علاء يوسف عن وسط الملعب، وفي ظل تقديم عمر بخيت لحامل الكرة على طريقة التوصيل المريح للطلبات، ونجد أن معظم هجمات الأمل عطبرة تكسرت تحت أقدم علي جعفر وأمير كمال لماذا؟ لسبب بسيط يتمثل في ضعف الجوانب الدفاعية لكل من النعسان وإبراهومة وعمر بخيت وكوفي، وهو ما يجعل الخصم يلعب بثقة كبيرة في منطقة المناورة فتجد عناصره تتخلص من لاعبي المريخ الواحد تلو الآخر.

×وما ينطبق على الدفاع ينطبق على الهجوم، ولو لا الأخطاء الفردية الفادحة لدفاع الأمل متمثلاً في اللاعبين رقم (5)، و(6)، لما شكلت هجمات المريخ خطورة على الخصم في ظل إعتماد الأخير على المجهود الفردي لإصابة المرمى، عوضاً عن اللعب الأرضي والجمل التكتيكية والتبادل السلس والممرحل للكرة، ما يجلك تقتنع بأن هنالك كرة قدم حقيقية تُجرى أمامك.

في القائم

×ضعف وسط المريخ وغياب صناعة اللعب فصل هجوم الفريق عن دفاعه وشكل فراغات كبيرة جعلت الخصم يتناقل الكرة بسهولة تامة خلال جولة الأمس..!!

×ضعف الضغط على حامل الكرة نتيجة طبيعية للأمر، وغياب الإفتكاك من لمسة واحدة يعجل بخسارة الفريق حال واجه خصماً شرساً لا يركن للدفاع ويلعب بثقة هجومية..!!

×ننتظر من مدرب المريخ إبداء ولو القليل من الغضب تجاه الأداء الارتجالي للاعبين فيما يتعلق بتداخل الاختصاصات وعدم الالتزام بالخانة المحدد..!!

×أيضاً ننتظر منه تقديم الحلول الفنية اللازمة من خلال تحسين التعاون بين اللاعبين هجومياً وعدم الاصرار على التسديد الخيالي نحو المرمى..!!

×عودة جابسون وعلاء يوسف بالإضافة إلى راجي ورمضان تعني توفر خط وسط قوي يُغني الفريق عن مظهره العشوائي الحالي سواء أكان هجومياً أو دفاعياً..!!

×المريخ بشكله الحالي لن يقدم أي شيء خلال البطولة الأفريقية في ظل تميز الخصوم هناك باللعب على الأخطاء مع الالتزام الوظيفي مع تضيق الخناق على حامل الكرة..!!

×تكثيف علاج المصابين يعني تحسن شكل الفريق وهنا فالإدارة عليها توفر لجنة طبية دائمة في ظل زيادة كشف المصابين بعد كل جولة لأسباب مختلفة..!!

×قبل مباراة الأمس وعلى طريقته الدائمة المستندة على أدعاء بسط الهيمنة، قال أبو جريشة لصحيفة الزاوية بأننا سنشاهد مريخاً مختلفاً، فهل رأى أحدكم ذلك الفريق..؟!

×تخيلت قبل الجولة بأن السيد أبو حريشة عاد للسودان حاملاً معه عصىً سحرية، ستقود الفريق للتحسن خلال أربعة وعشرين ساعة فقط ، وتقود المصابين للشفاء في التو واللحظة، وإلاّ لما تحدث الرجل عن تحقيقه لما فشل فيه الجهاز الفني منذ بداية الموسم..!!

×المؤسف أن الحديث أتى من رئيس القطاع الرياضي، والمؤسف أكثر أنه لاعب سابق يعلم بان الفرق تحتاج لأشهر عديدة حتى تتحسن ناهيك عن ليلة وضحاها..!!

×استغلال غياب المدير الفني ومصاحبة المحترفين وتدليلهم على حساب المدرب لن يصنع منك بطلاً لذا نرجو الالتزام بمهامك الإدارية بعيداً عن الشأن الفني، هذه نصيحتي..!!

شبك خارجي

# ليس المراد من السحابة الأمطار وإنما المراد منها وجود الأثمار..!!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضغط كبير والزعيم يلعب في الأسبوع لقائين دون راحة ولقائي الذهاب والإياب تبقت لها القليل 

 مباريات المريخ في الدوري الممتاز للمرحلة الاولى 
 * المريخ سيخوض 7 مباريات دورية في شهر فبراير بل سيخوض ابتداء من بعد غدٍ الأربعاء وحتى أول مايو مباراتين كل أسبوع دون توقف!!
 * وليس صحيحاً إن المريخ سيلعب مبارياته الست الأولى في الخرطوم.. فتواريخ  المباريات في البرمجة العجيبة فرضت على المريخ أن يلاقي مريخ ورابطة كوستي  أولاً بأمدرمان ثم السفر إلى الفاشر لملاقاة هلالها ومريخها خلال 72  ساعة.. وبعدها سيلعب المريخ 7 مباريات متتالية في العاصمة ما بين استاده  واستاد الخرطوم بلقاءات فرق الأمير البحراوي والنيل شندي وأهلي الخرطوم  والأمل عطبرة والخرطوم الوطني والنسور وأهلي عطبرة، ثم يشارك أفريقياً  ويعود ويسافر إلى كردفان للقاء هلالي الأبيض وكادوقلي على التوالي.. ثم  يعود إلى الخرطوم ليستضيف مريخ نيالا وأهلي مدني قبل أن يتوجه إلى شندي  لمواجهة النمور وبعد 72 ساعة يلاقي الهلال باستاد الهلال في ختام الدورة  الأولى.. وإليكم برمجة مباريات المريخ في الدوري:
 * الأربعاء 27 يناير يستضيف مريخ كوستي.
 * الأحد 31 يناير يستضيف رابطة كوستي.
 * الخميس 4 فبراير يلاقي هلال الفاشر بالنقعة.
 * الأحد 7 فبراير يلاقي مريخ الفاشر بالنقعة.
 * الأربعاء 10 فبراير يلاقي الأمير بالخرطوم.
 * السبت 13 فبراير يستضيف النيل شندي.
 * الأربعاء 17 فبراير يستضيف أهلي الخرطوم.
 * الاتنين23فبراير يستضيف الأمل عطبرة.
 * الإثنين 29 فبراير يلاقي الخرطوم الوطني بالخرطوم.
 * الخميس 3 مارس يلاقي النسور بالخرطوم.
 * الأحد 6 مارس يستضيف الأهلي عطبرة.
 * الجمعة 11 مارس ذهاب دور ال32 خارج السودان.
 * الجمعة 18 مارس إياب دور ال32 بأمدرمان.
 * الثلاثاء 29 مارس يلاقي هلال الأبيض بالأبيض.
 * السبت 2 أبريل يلاقي هلال الجبال بكادوقلي.
 * الجمعة 8 أبريل (احتمال ذهاب دور ال16).
 * الأربعاء 13 أبريل يستضيف مريخ نيالا.
 * الثلاثاء 19 أبريل (احتمال إياب دور ال16).
 * الأحد 24 أبريل يستضيف أهلي مدني.
 * الخميس 28 أبريل يلاقي أهلي شندي بشندي.
 * الأحد 1 مايو يلاقي الهلال باستاد الهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حرووف متمرده
بقلم /احمد الوعد
شكوي النعسان ..وغرق البموت عطشان

النعسان مساهر بالجماعه ..الليل كله يتجادلوا عمره كم؟
من نادي اتحول لسجل مواليد..ومحمد عبدالماجد بس تقول موظف سجل مدني خلي الاشعار والاغاني ..بالمناسبه انت قلت اشعار كردنه كمونيه بس ...
ده حالته نعسان اتاريه الود صاحي ..عليكم الله ياناس محمد كمونيه باصات النعسان دي مش بتخلع ..النعسان ده بخلع عديل..ده نايم وطرفه صاحي زي النعسان ..انت ياكمونيه ماتشوف لينا الحقيبه وتشرح لينا طرفه صاحي زي النعسان ..
شايفك من سجلنا بكري الغبينه بقيت بتاع اغاني واغاني ..اشرح لي الاغنيه دي ..خالد النعسان والوك كمان ..بكري الفات زمان وتراوري ملك الاقوان..
عليك الله ياالداقي الدلجه مش احلي من كمونية كردنه اقصد اشعار كردنه..
اها قلت لي النعسان عنده كرتين ده النعسان ولا حكم ياخي ..فيها شنو كرتين ..الوك زاتو عنده كرتين كرت رسله اتحاد الجنوب والتاني بطرف السجل المدني اقصد بطرف الهلال لعناية كردنه ..والفيفا قال تسجيله صح..
الفيفا طلعت بتاعات لقيمات ساكت..
ياشعب السجل المدني اقصد ياشعب الكمونيه ده شنو؟ لخبطونا زاتو..ينادوكم بشنو اساميكم كتيره خالص ...طيب يااعلام الهلال وشعب الهلال ..الجواز تعرفه حق السفر سفر البن قولوا امين الجواز ده هو المستند السجل بيهو المريخ الود المساهر بيكم الليل كله يعني هو الاصل والفيفا زاتو بياخد بالاعمار المدونه في الجوازات ..
يعني عمره كم ومواليد كم ؟ ماقلت ليكم ياتسالوا الدايه ياالضبح السمايه..
ديل بس العارفين الود ده عمره كم...
الودده صغير سابق سنه..
انت يامحمد كمونيه ليه ماغالطت وردي لمن قال ماخلاص كبيرتي وليك ظ،ظ©سنه احتمال تكون البت عمرها ماصاح بصفتك متخصص اشعار افتينا في كلام وردي ..عشان كلام النعسان ده انت ماقدره ...
انتوا يامحمد كمونيه كلم جماعتك ديل يجهزوا الشكوه حقتهم من اسي ..عشان شايف اي فريق ينضرب طوالي يشتكي ..ماتنسوا كم شكوه كده واحده حقت النعسان والتانيه حقت بكوري والتالته حقت ترتر والرابعه حقت الوك ..
بالامس واصل المريخ انتصاراته حيس انتصر علي التابع الامل بثنائيه نالها السفاح تراوري علي مدار الشوطين
..وناس الامل قاموا اشتكوا متعوده دايما قالوا النعسان طلع صاحي ..بختك يالاتحاد عدادك رامي اي فريق ينضرب يدفع رسوم وانت تقبض ..
السنه دي حقوا ترفع الدعم عن الرسوم عشان ناس كبسور ديل تستفيد منهم..
كانت هنالك غيابات الاان المريخ لم يتاثر وانجز المطلوب وحقق الاهم ..
المريخ يسير في الطريق الصحيح اصبح له جيش من البدلاء بنقس مستوي الاساسي .هذا مفيد في المشوار الافريقي...
ختاما الشكوي الجايه علي الخرطوم الوطني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخرطوم الوطني والاهلي في ديربي نار مساء اليوم



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 تشهد منافسات بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم مباراته واحدة تجري احداثها عند الثامنة من أمسية اليوم الثلاثاء باستاد الخرطوم تجمع الخرطوم الوطني بجاره وشقيقه الأهلي (الفرسان) برسم الجولة الخامسة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز.
وتعتبر المباراة واحدة من ديربيات الخرطوم المتعددة والتي تعتبر بطولة داخل بطولة – يدخلها صاحب الضيافة منتشيا والضيف جريحا بحكم برمجة مباريات البطولة التي تجعل من الفريق المذكور أولا صاحب ضيافة والثاني ضيفا.
الخرطوم الوطني الذي يعد أحد ثلاثة فرق في معية الهلال والمريخ التي لم تتعرض للهزيمة يدخل اللقاء وهو محتكر للمركز الثاني برصيد (16) نقطة وذلك بعد أدائه سبع مباريات محققا الفوز في ست مباريات أخر بانتصاره على شقيقه الأمير البحراوي بهدفين مقابل هدف على حساب الجولة الرابعة المؤجلة وتعادل في مباراة واحدة في فاتحة التنافس مع الرابطة كوستي سلبيا ضمن الاسبوع الأول للبطولة ويعمد مدربه الغاني كواسي ابياه لمواصلة سلسلة انتصاراته الست المتتالية.
أما الأهلي الخرطوم فيخوض اللقاء جريحا اثر خسارته الأخيرة على يد المريخ الخرطوم بهدفين نظيفين بعد أدائه خمس مباريات فقط جمع من خلالها ثماني نقاط جراء تعادله في اثنتين وفوزه في مثلهما وتعرضه للهزيمة في واحدة ويعمل مديره الفني التونسي منير بن محمد العودة لسكة الانتصارات من خلال سهرة اليوم للارتقاء خطوات نحو فرق مقدمة الترتيب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية  
بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 كلام سيحة ومباراة الأمل 

× مباراة قوية جرت مساء أمس بين المريخ والأمل العطبراوي ، وكانت الندية حاضرة بين الفريقين .
× قدم الأمل مباراة كبيرة وتفوق على المريخ في كثير من الأوقات واستحق التحية .
× المباراة كانت في عمومياتها فوق الوسط من حيث الجهد المبذول ، ولكنها كانت خالية من اللمحات الإبداعية والجمل التكتيكية ، كماتخللها بعض العنف الزائد من الجانبين وبصورة واضحة من الأمل .
× حكم الساحة حافظ عبد الغني كان مطربا في بعض الأحيان وفوت بعض الحالات للجانبين .
× ركلة الجزاء صحيحة ولكن سرحان حافظ وانتظاره لراية رجل الراية ، أثارت شكوك لاعبي الأمل فاحتجوا عليها بشدة .
× خطأ عمر حامد بتمريره الكرة لتراوي أكبر من خطأ الحكم .
× الرأي عندي أن أن تراوري كاد أن يضيع هذه الفرصة بتعامله الاسترخائي القبيح . 
× غبر اللاعب صابر عطرون أقدامه لأول مرة مع المريخ ، وأراه من خلال اللمسات القليلة التي قام بها ، أنه سيحتل موقعه في التشكيل في مقبل الأيام .
× دفاع المريخ كانت به رجفة وجوطة غير مبررة ، وجمال سالم جلط في عدة هجمات ، أصحى يا كابتن الغريق لسه قدام . 
× أما أنت يا عزيزي بابكر مهدي الشريف ، ماذا دهاك لتصفني بالمحلل الفضيحة ؟ فالحقيقة أنا أكن لك احتراما كبيرا  ولازلت ، وقد سبق أن قلت لك أنني لا أريد أي شكر لأن هذا واجبي ، وسيأتي اليوم الذي تنالني فيها سياطكم عندما لا يستطيب لكم الأمر ، وها قد حدث ولكن بصورة شنيعة ، ما كنت أتوقعها منك ، و لا أريد أن أعلق على حديثك ويكفي اعترافك بأن يد مدافع نيل شندي كانت تحت إبط يد مهاجم المريخ النعسان وهو قابض عليها فهي في هذه الحالة تعتبر حالة مسك .
× هذا ما يليني مما قاله سيحة من خلال ردوده على عده جهات بهذه الصحيفة أمس .
× أولا أبرئ نفسي من أن أصفك بالمحلل الفضيحة ، ولا يمكن أن أصف رجلا في قامة ومكانة الخبير فيصل سيحة بأنه محلل فضيحة حاشا لله .
× وكلمة فضيحة أوردتها فقط في العنوان ( الإذاعة وسيحة والتحليل الفضيحة ) .
× وهنا الإشارة واضحة لما ورد في المذياع و التلفاز ، وجاء وصف التحليل بالفضيحة لضعفه البائن ، ومن شخصيات لها مكانة وقامة وليس العكس بكل تأكيد . 
× وأنا أكره بطبعي خروج البعض عن النص والتعرض للأشخاص في ذاتهم ، و أحصر نقدي وطرحي في الموضوع ومحاوره ولا أتعرض للأشخاص في ذاتهم أبدا أبدا .
× وأنا كذلك أعرف مقامك وخبرتك في هذا المجال ، وأحترمك كثيرا ، ولأجل ذلك أكون دائما حريص على حضور فقرتك بالتلفزيون لما فيها من امتاع ، لأننا نرى مصارعة قانون الكتب وقانون الواقع على الأرض .
× وأعلم تقديرك لما نكتب وإلا لما رديت على ما نكتب ، وأرجو أن لا ترفض أو تتضايق مما نقوله من ملاحظات لأنها تجعلك تجود عملك وتبث الحيوية في القراء والمشاهدين ، ويلتفت الجميع للقانون وثقافته.
× ولكن حالة النعسان ليست مسك ، بل المدافع حشر يده حشرا تحت إبط النعسان ، وهو في حالة مكاتفة والنعسان حاول ابعادها لأن المدافع قصد اعاقته ، دي واضحة يا خبير .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نردد ، الصدارة لازم تستمر كان الحكم ظلمنا أو ظلمكم ، والكاردينال لازم يقتنع أنو المريخ ما بيتبلع .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
نصف ساعة فقط

â–، بدءاً نحي جماهير المريخ الغفيرة التي كانت اللوحة الأجمل في اللقاء (الباهت) بعد أن شكّلت حضوراً أنيقاً على مدرجات الرد كاسل بمختلف تجمعاتها وتنظيماتها وآزرت لاعبيها بقوة ورسمت أزهى صور الوفاء وهى تستعيد ذكريات المهاجم الراحل (إيداهور) بعد رفعت صورته وسقفت مدرجات القلعة خلف المرمى الجنوب بالأشرطة السوداء.

â–، هناك مشكلة حقيقية بفرقة المريخ عقب مرور (8) جولات من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز رغم الصدارة وتسيّد القطار حتى الآن.

â–، المشكلة المذكورة تتلخّص في اداء المريخ بتميز كبير خلال (نصف الساعة الأولى) ومن ثم يتدحرج الاداء للأسوأ وتكثر أخطاء التمرير وعشوائية الاداء بسبب هبوط الجانب البدني لغالبية لاعبيه وغياب التركيز.

â–، يمكننا أن نقبل ذلك السوء إن كان إعتماد البلجيكي لوك إيمال على (11) لاعباً بصورة أساسية ومحدودية تغيراته بالتشكيل خلال كل مباراة.

â–، ولكن أن يقترن الهبوط المذكور بتواصل التغييرات في أسماء العناصر المشاركة من مباراة لأخرى فهو أمر يحتاج لعمل مضاعف من قبل الجهاز الفني قبل الإستحقاق الافريقي الذي لا يعرف سوى الفرق صاحبة المجهود البدني الوافر والمنضبة تكتيكياً.

â–، والإنضباط التكتيكي مفقود وبصورة مزعجة للغاية بعد أن تابعنا عمق الدفاع الأحمر في حالة يرثى لها ولاعبو الأمل يواجهون جمال سالم بكل سهولة بسبب غياب الصرامة الرقابية من قبل أمير كمال وعلى جعفر.

â–، يخرج أمير فيلحق به على جعفر أو العكس بدلاً من تبادل الأدوار وهو نفس الأمر الذي كان يقوم به المدافع العاجي (باسكال) وولجت شباك المريخ بسببه العديد من الأهداف.

â–، المالي تراوري أحرز هدفي المريخ خلال الدقيقتين (23) بعد أن استغل عرضية كوفي في شوط اللعب الأول والدقيقة (75) من ركلة جزاء.

â–، ولكنه في المقابل أضاع أهدافاً محققة برعونة التصرّف وغياب النجاعة الذهنية وتحديداً خلال (خمس) فرص بالتمام والكمال.

â–، أمر آخر يؤرّق المضاجع وهو الفلسفة التي لا محل لها من الإعراب أمام منطقة جزاء المريخ وعدم تشتيت وتنظيف الكرة مباشرة من أمامها.

â–، آفة أخرى وهو الإصرار على لعب الكرات الطويلة في ظل وقوف الجهاز الفني متفرجاً على هذا (العك) بعد أن لعب مصعب عمر (5) كرات طويلة واحدة منها صحيحة، على جعفر (5) ولا واحدة صحيحة، أمير كمال (كرتين) صحيحتين ومن إحدهما أحرز تراوري هدفه الأول.

â–، حصل المريخ على (3) ركنيات فقط مقابل (4) ركنيات للأمل وهو ما يؤكّد أن الفريق العطبراوي وقف مع الأحمر الند للند بل أن استحواذ وانتشار الأمل في شوط اللعب الثاني كان أفضل بكثير من الأحمر الذي لم يلعب بأي تنظيم مفهوم.

â–، المساعد الأول (عمر حامد) إحتسب عدداً من التسللات الوهمية ضد لاعبي المريخ في شوط اللعب الثاني.

â–، وهو أمر بديهي لحكم نال شارته الدولية قبل أيام فقط وتم الزج به في لقاء مهم وقوي.

â–، الادوك الشارة كان شافوا تسللاتك دي بشيلوها منك.

â–، ما يدعو للحيرة أيضاَ (شفقة) لاعبي المريخ للعب الكرة وهم منتصرون بهدف وحتى بعد أن تقدموا بالثاني وهى ثقافة (مجاراة) الخصم والتي تتسبب في قبول الأهداف وهرجلة الاداء ومن المؤسف أن تصدر من لاعبي خبرة بقامة أمير وعمر بخيت وتراوري ومصعب.

â–، ثلاث نقاط في بنك الرصيد (الحمد لله) والصدارة مختومة بالشمع الأحمر ولكن إن لم يتم تصحيح تلك السلبيات المزعجة فإن الأحمر موعود بمعاناة افريقية.

â–، التحية لمخرج قناة النيلين الرياضية على دقة إعادة اللقطات مثار الجدل بطريقة مميزة رغم (عتمة) الصورة وتكسّرها.

â–، محاور المريخ ادوا اداءً سيئاً للغاية بسبب عدم ضعف الجانب البدني كالعادة فالمتابع لكرات الأمل العائدة من دفاع المريخ سيجد أن عمر بخيت ورمضان عجب مازالا يركضان للحاق بالكرة بينما حصل عليها لاعب الأمل.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: هل أخرج حارس الأمل الكرة قبل إعاقة تراوري أم بعدها ؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثي مجلس المريخ يقتحم غرفة الامل ويهنئ
 ابو جريشة مباراة الاحمر والوطني سيتم تاجيلها ونخطط لاداء مبارتين وديتين

 اقتحم ثلاثي مجلس المريخ عادل ابوجريشة ومحي الدين عبد التام واسامة  الشاذلي غرفة ملابس الامل عقب نهاية المباراة وتحدثوا مع اللاعبين والبعثة  الادارية وهنا اداريوا المريخ فريق الامل على المستوى الجيد
 واكد ابو جريشة ان مباراة المريخ امام الخرطوم سيتم تاجيلها لان الخرطوم سيلعب يوم ٢٧فبراير في اوغندا
 مبينا ان الفريق سيلعب مبارتين وديتين سيتم تنسيقهم مع الجهاز الفني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تحركات مريخية من اجل حسم ملف اللاعب ألوك



تفيد (كورة سودانية) ان هناك تحركات مريخية جادة لحسم ملف اللاعب الوك أكيج بعد تأكيدات الاتحاد الدولي (الفيفا) بشرعية عقده مع النادي الاحمر في الوقت الذي لم يحسم الاتحاد العام امر مشاركته حتي اللحظة بصورة رسمية مع المريخ .. ويسعي مجلس الادارة لحسم الملف بصورة نهائية من اجل ظهور اللاعب مع الفريق في المنافسات المختلفة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محسن سيد: مباراة الهلال تختلف تماما عن موقعة النمور

ذكر محسن سيد مدرب مريخ كوستي ان مباراة الهلال المقامة عصر غدٍ بملعب كوستي في الدوري الممتاز تختلف تماما عن مباراة الاهلي شندي الماضي التي نجحنا في الفوز فيها بأربعة اهداف مقابل هدفين .. واوضح ان الفوز الكبير منح المريخ دفعة معنوية كبيرة قبل مواجهة الهلال وسنؤدي من اجل الفوز واضاف ان غياب نجمي الفريق منتصر فرج الله ورحمة الزاكي مؤثر جدا إلا اننا نعمل علي تعويض الغياب بنجمين في ذات المستوي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمير علي يدعو لتأجيل انتخابات الفيفا 
 اليوم 03:41 PM
 لندن (رويترز)  حث محامو الأمير الأردني علي بن الحسين المرشح  لرئاسة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) محكمة التحكيم الرياضية على  تعليق الانتخابات المقررة يوم الجمعة لاختيار قائد جديد ينتشل المنظمة التي  تدير اللعبة في العالم من أسوأ أزمة فساد في تاريخها.

ولا يشعر الأمير علي - الذي رفض الفيفا طلبه الأسبوع الماضي باستخدام حجرات  شفافة للتصويت - بالرضا عن ترتيبات الانتخابات المتوقع أن تكون بداية لعهد  جديد من الشفافية لمنظمة تورطت في الماضي في صفقات سرية.

وبعد رفض طلب الأمير علي بتوفير حجرات شفافة أثناء الجمعية العمومية سيطلب  الفيفا من الناخبين بدلا من ذلك ترك هواتفهم في الخارج أثناء التصويت بين  المرشحين الخمسة.

وقال الفريق القانوني للأمير علي في بيان "هذا الطلب غير كاف. الفيفا يظل صامتا بشأن اجراءات تنفيذه والعقوبات المتعلقة به."

ولم يتسن على الفور الاتصال بالأمير علي أو محكمة التحكيم الرياضية للتعليق.

وأراد الأمير علي توفير حجرات شفافة في انتخابات 26 فبراير شباط ليضمن ألا  تصور الوفود أوراق اقتراعهم عند اختيار قائد المنظمة العالمية. وسيمنع ذلك  وقوع الوفود تحت ضغط تقديم أدلة على تصويتهم للجهات المعنية.

وهناك صوت واحد لكل من أعضاء الفيفا البالغ عددهم 209 اتحادات وطنية في  الانتخابات التي يتنافس فيها الأمير علي ضمن خمسة مرشحين لخلافة سيب بلاتر  الموقوف لثماني سنوات وسط فضيحة فساد هزت المنظمة.

ووفقا للائحة الفيفا فإن التصويت يكون سريا.

وقال محامو الأمير علي إن الفيفا اعترض على طلبهم بتقديم استئناف عاجل من  أجل الوصول لقرار قبل انتخابات الجمعة وهو ما أدى إلى دعوة المحكمة التحكيم  الرياضية - وهي أعلى محكمة في الرياضة - لتعليق الانتخابات
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*يا شباب..  عمود مزمل غير واضح
مافي منه نسخة الكتروني؟
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------

